# JAY.32's REBUILD, CONSTRUCTING A BIGGER SET OF WHEELS..



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Its time to start the rebuild!!

As some of you may know, Ive been attempting to compete for the last 4 to 5 years, but through injuries or financial probs.. it always failed!! until the NABBA Wales 2013 where I finally competed in the first timers class!

I didnt do very well, as my routine wasnt up to scratch, through my own fault of not practicing it early enough in my prep. Also another let down was my legs being behind. I didnt make top 4. and Im still waiting to see where I placed, out of a class of 10. I spoke to Mike who runs the show, but he has had more important things to sort out at the mo.. but will let me know asap..

I was very happy with my condition!! and really enjoyed the day!! Its safe to say Ive now caught the bug!!! Im treating that show as a learning curve.. and now making plans to have a year out to grow and build my legs up... to maybe compete in 2015.

After Dieting for 3 months, Im now looking forward to bulking!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

First in


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

your welcome.... hope your subbed... need your help with the wheels


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> your welcome.... hope your subbed... need your help with the wheels


I can't even offer any advice what so ever. I just train mine untill I need to or actually puke. That's it lol.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Might sub to this journal.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keeks said:


> Might sub to this journal.


you better get your quark a** in yer misses :thumb:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

you finally competed. fairplay mate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

good stuff,hit all the right areas and look to place in the novices next time.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> good stuff,hit all the right areas and look to place in the novices next time.. :thumbup1:


Mal thats why im taking a year out... I want to come back with a bang!!! And im excited at the the thought of it... like a big kid lol..

Im going to enjoy growing..


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done jay .

keeks has better legs than you so perhaps ask her for advice


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

ewen said:


> well done jay .
> 
> keeks has better legs than you so perhaps ask her for advice


will you please stop looking at my keeks legs!!! and stop picking on me, you big brute!! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> will you please stop looking at my keeks legs!!! and stop picking on me, you big brute!! :lol:


im having flapjack and goldtop milk mmmmm


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Mal thats why im taking a year out... I want to come back with a bang!!! And im excited at the the thought of it... like a big kid lol..
> 
> Im going to enjoy growing..


you got the bug now,something to aim for..makes it all worthwhile...i was going/thinking about port talbot next

year but after being in barry again,ive changed my mind and will do the same show..


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

ewen said:


> im having flapjack and goldtop milk mmmmm


I can see that by your avi :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> you got the bug now,something to aim for..makes it all worthwhile...i was going/thinking about port talbot next
> 
> year but after being in barry again,ive changed my mind and will do the same show..


2015 with me... you know it makes sense Mal :beer:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> 2015 with me... you know it makes sense Mal :beer:


it does jay, i got 2 years to get my wheels and back rollin too gonna be squating tomoz,knees been

in a bit of pain today,but il give it something to moan about tomorrow lol.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> it does jay, i got 2 years to get my wheels and back rollin too gonna be squating tomoz,knees been
> 
> in a bit of pain today,but il give it something to moan about tomorrow lol.


Good man.... you got that hunger again!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained at 6am this morning..

Chest

- Incline press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

- Decline press 4 sets

Biseps

- Double cable machine curls 3 sets

- Dumbell hammer curls 3 sets

- 21's 2 sets

Here's a pic of my condition at show with my boy. And a pic from yesterday with the weight piling back on lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

found it....following


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> found it....following


Cheers Dai :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I placed 7th in a strong line up of 10 at the Nabba.. 1 point away from making 6th place.

Im happy with that.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Subbed

Any more pics son?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

There you go Pat.. there is more, but there to big to upload.. Im not very good at resizing... unless its my c0ck


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Im so bored now the comp is over!!!

Post comp blues me thinks!!! how am I going to be able to wait until 2015 to compete again :confused1:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Make sure you post some rebound pics mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

your son is like a modern elvis presley lol. Tell him to get rid of that CR before his old man takes it out and kllls himself lol.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> There you go Pat.. there is more, but there to big to upload.. Im not very good at resizing... unless its my c0ck
> 
> View attachment 121280
> View attachment 121281
> ...


Pop them across if you want and I'll sort em.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hellooooo...came in for a gawwk...those delts..ohmigawwwdddd...luv them...I've got serious delt envy and between you and keeks I'm gitting a tad depressed at the poor attempt I'm making on mine...hahaha....humph....hey Jay...7th, and 1 point away from 6th....that is something to be proud of in your first show? well done..again...I know I said it once but ya know...don't harm to say it again.....


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Hellooooo...came in for a gawwk...those delts..ohmigawwwdddd...luv them...I've got serious delt envy and between you and keeks I'm gitting a tad depressed at the poor attempt I'm making on mine...hahaha....humph....hey Jay...7th, and 1 point away from 6th....that is something to be proud of in your first show? well done..again...I know I said it once but ya know...don't harm to say it again.....


Thank you for them kind words flubs.. x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

feeling very tired all day today.. where ever I sit down for more than 2 minutes!! Im out like a light..


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Just seen this Jay and in for the ride !


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> your son is like a modern elvis presley lol. Tell him to get rid of that CR before his old man takes it out and kllls himself lol.


I taught him to ride..... im a veteran!! lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Just seen this Jay and in for the ride !


Nice one Al, hope all is going well for you mate.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Was going to train back & traps this morning... but I didnt wake up in time.. So will do it tonight.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

6am Trained

Back

- cable rows 4 sets

- high row back machine 4 sets

- wide grip rear pull up 4 sets

- straight arm pull down 4 sets

traps

- barbell shrugs 6 sets

Starting to enjoy this rebound..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> 6am Trained
> 
> Back
> 
> ...


good to hear


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good stuff mate. What's aas like for the rebound. Pm if dont want it on here.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good stuff mate. What's aas like for the rebound. Pm if dont want it on here.


I was blasting and cruising for 18 months before comp.. and it was a long blast up to the comp.. so Ive come off now, and staing off for atleast 6 months.

Im just going to eat well and train hard.. My body really needs the break from gear mate.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Subbed! Good luck sweetcheeks :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> I was blasting and cruising for 18 months before comp.. and it was a long blast up to the comp.. so Ive come off now, and staing off for atleast 6 months.
> 
> Im just going to eat well and train hard.. My body really needs the break from gear mate.


Ouch. I should do that although highly unlikely. This whole cuts been done on extremelty low dose though so thats my rest


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained legs

- Squat - 4 sets light weight

- deads - 4 sets light weight

- press - 4 sets

- extentions - 4 sets

- seated ham curls - 4 sets.

- seated calve raises - 5 sets

- standing calve raises - 5sets

I havent done squats or deads for a while until today. I have a dodgy lower back problem.. which stops me squatting anything heavier than 100kg hence why I took squats out. But after speaking to the guys who looked after me through my prep, they say I should always squat even if it is a light weight!! Now I do know that you can build legs with out squatting, as @Suprakill4 is a good example!! he has awsome wheels with out squatting... but I think he has good leg ginetics also.

They have suggested I try hack squat & squatting with the smith machine, which will give me more support... and hopefully, slowly build up to a decent weight with a bit more support than a normal squat..

Looking forward to trying this..

Im going to enjoy the rest of the week eating what ever I fancy.. then monday will be writing up a new bulking Diet.. and go back to having a cheat every saturday.

Time to start to growing for my next trip to the stage..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look forward to the bulking diet mate be interesting to see. I can wait for mine, want it to be as clean as possible!!!

On your comp diet mate, what was your last weeks plan in regards to water load and cut, carbing up etc etx?


----------



## Dai Tomato (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Jay, I popped down the NABBA for the judging but missed your class sorry bud, was a little late!! Well done for even having the balls to step on stage!! Hope you enjoyed the experience!! If you ever fancy jumping in for a leg sess at Universal, feel free to give us a shout bud!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Look forward to the bulking diet mate be interesting to see. I can wait for mine, want it to be as clean as possible!!!
> 
> On your comp diet mate, what was your last weeks plan in regards to water load and cut, carbing up etc etx?


from tuesday to friday was 6 litres per day of evian water, wasnt allowed tap water due to sodium.. after my prep guy looked me over tuesday night... he increased my carbs slightly.. usually he would double them.. but after seeing how I was reacting all through prep, and how I was looking tuesday night he decided to only increase them slightly.. which worked well. I had to stop water at 6pm on friday night. I had 2 classes of white wine and a shot of sambucca before bed..

At 5am on show day meal 1 was 150g potato 75g turkey 1 chopped banana with raisins & 3 tea spoons of honey. meal 2 at 7.30am was 2 choc cuasonts 1 butter cuasont, and slice of choc gatua. meal 3 at 10.30am was 150g potato, 75g turkey, slice choc gatua and a dohnut. then 8 dohnuts 45 mins before pumping up to go on stage..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> from tuesday to friday was 6 litres per day of evian water, wasnt allowed tap water due to sodium.. after my prep guy looked me over tuesday night... he increased my carbs slightly.. usually he would double them.. but after seeing how I was reacting all through prep, and how I was looking tuesday night he decided to only increase them slightly.. which worked well. I had to stop water at 6pm on friday night. I had 2 classes of white wine and a shot of sambucca before bed..
> 
> At 5am on show day meal 1 was 150g potato 75g turkey 1 chopped banana with raisins & 3 tea spoons of honey. meal 2 at 7.30am was 2 choc cuasonts 1 butter cuasont, and slice of choc gatua. meal 3 at 10.30am was 150g potato, 75g turkey, slice choc gatua and a dohnut. then 8 dohnuts 45 mins before pumping up to go on stage..


Jesus. My water load goes up to 12 litres in a day. You think the sodium will make a huge difference as was going to use just normal bottles spring water but its not Evian and has more sodium I think looking at it. Would car a fortune to buy all that for my water load.

The diet on the day looks awesome! Mine is steak and eggs in morning, then peanut butter with rice cakes every hour and then afternoon a meal of steak chips ice cream and wine, and then just crisps and wine of whiskey while pumping for the pics lol. Must be so many different approaches!!!! 8 donuts I'm suprised stomach was stuck out big time b


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Jesus. My water load goes up to 12 litres in a day. You think the sodium will make a huge difference as was going to use just normal bottles spring water but its not Evian and has more sodium I think looking at it. Would car a fortune to buy all that for my water load.
> 
> The diet on the day looks awesome! Mine is steak and eggs in morning, then peanut butter with rice cakes every hour and then afternoon a meal of steak chips ice cream and wine, and then just crisps and wine of whiskey while pumping for the pics lol. Must be so many different approaches!!!! 8 donuts I'm suprised stomach was stuck out big time b


Mate others were eating more than 8 dohnuts.. I did question the 6 litres of water as I was expecting it to be more.. But he prepped 8 of the guys last year and most of them won there classes. and the one won the overhall... so I guess he knows what he's talking about.. he said a minimum of 6 litres.. I could drink more if I wanted but 6 was enough.

So what show are you doing...?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Mate others were eating more than 8 dohnuts.. I did question the 6 litres of water as I was expecting it to be more.. But he prepped 8 of the guys last year and most of them won there classes. and the one won the overhall... so I guess he knows what he's talking about.. he said a minimum of 6 litres.. I could drink more if I wanted but 6 was enough.
> 
> So what show are you doing...?


I'm not ffs lol. Yeah I'm sure last time I cut I done 15littes one day lol. I'm dreading being at work having 10 litres for two of the day but fcuk it. Gotta be done to see how it works for next year.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm not ffs lol. Yeah I'm sure last time I cut I done 15littes one day lol. I'm dreading being at work having 10 litres for two of the day but fcuk it. Gotta be done to see how it works for next year.


well your going to full extreme of prep... and theres not many that would do this with out the rewards of competing.. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Hellooo 

I would say subbed but I don't know how to do that cos I'm a biff.

So I'll just say good luck and I'll pop in now and again :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hellooo
> 
> I would say subbed but I don't know how to do that cos I'm a biff.
> 
> So I'll just say good luck and I'll pop in now and again :thumb:


Thanks jojo.. go to "thread tools" at top of page.. the select subscribe.. its easy hun.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> well your going to full extreme of prep... and theres not many that would do this with out the rewards of competing.. lol


It's purely to give me an advantage when compete next year if I decide t mate. So Jim knows exactly whether this approach works or not n


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi jay just want to say good luck with your goals ... enjoy eating carbs again after your cutting


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks jojo.. go to "thread tools" at top of page.. the select subscribe.. its easy hun.


Subbed :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> Hi jay just want to say good luck with your goals ... enjoy eating carbs again after your cutting


thanks yummymummy... hows your little one? not seen you posting for a while


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> thanks yummymummy... hows your little one? not seen you posting for a while


She is good thanks growing fast ... I have a journal up at the moment


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

YummyMummy said:


> She is good thanks growing fast ... I have a journal up at the moment


im on my way to find it


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> im on my way to find it


Thanks Jay


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You back to structured diet yet mate?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> You back to structured diet yet mate?


clean bulk starts tomorrow mate.. just had a bbq.. and then cheese cake... making the most of it tonight fella.. but I am looking forward to growing like fck!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds great. Would murder a BBQ and cheesecake. Bests chicken and asparagus lol.

Did you notice much difference with your water manip mate when you cut the water? Did you look water when you was doing the water loading?

Since carbs been upped I feel like I've gone backwards. I hope I dry out when cut water I'm dying to see if this works. Very impatient and its only been a 7 weeks total diet!

Be good to see your lean bulk diet mate.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds great. Would murder a BBQ and cheesecake. Bests chicken and asparagus lol.
> 
> Did you notice much difference with your water manip mate when you cut the water? Did you look water when you was doing the water loading?
> 
> ...


To be honest mate it was my first time using dewatering tabs... and I was expecting to much to fast... I started them on the tuesday, wasnt seeing much difference in first couple of days but come show time.. they def worked as you can see in pic


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 121692
> 
> 
> To be honest mate it was my first time using dewatering tabs... and I was expecting to much to fast... I started them on the tuesday, wasnt seeing much difference in first couple of days but come show time.. they def worked as you can see in pic


Yeah my aquaban starts Tuesday at 4 tabs a day untill Sunday and dandelion root. Did you use them? Can't wait for it to be over now, had enough with there not being an end goal. If it was for a comp I could easily diet for much longer but at the minute it's just not much point behind it other than a rehearsal for next year.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah my aquaban starts Tuesday at 4 tabs a day untill Sunday and dandelion root. Did you use them? Can't wait for it to be over now, had enough with there not being an end goal. If it was for a comp I could easily diet for much longer but at the minute it's just not much point behind it other than a rehearsal for next year.


cant remember wgat mine were called... but Tuesday was 1 half of tab.. wednesday 2 halfs thursday 2 halfs friday and sat 3 halfs.

going to pm you now.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained

Shoulders

- Smith machine - 12x50kg warm up, 10x80kg 10x100kg 10x100kg

- upright rows - 10x25kg 10x35kg 8x40kg 8x40kg

- side lateral raises with dumbells - 10x20kg 10x30kg 10x30kg 10x30kg

- front straight bar raises 12x10kg - 10x15kg 10x15kg 8x20kg

Triceps

- incline bench skull crushers - 12x30kg 10x40kg 10x50kg

- straight bar push downs - 3 sets, not sure of weight, old machine

- rope push downs - 3 sets not sure of weight

Clean bulk starts today... My goal is bang on some mass.. I will be gradually increasing my cals!!! dont want to increase them to fast as I will just get fat..

So will be building them up slowly from 4500 to around 7000 and will see how this goes.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Really enjoying lean mince again mmmmmmmmmmm with chopped Onion...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Really enjoying lean mince again mmmmmmmmmmm with chopped Onion...


MMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Really enjoying lean mince again mmmmmmmmmmm with chopped Onion...


just has that for dinner with sliced potatoes


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> just has that for dinner with sliced potatoes


dai,how you finding them caffeine tabs? i think im immune to them now lol.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> dai,how you finding them caffeine tabs? i think im immune to them now lol.


I haven't started yet I'm only going to use them in my first stage of my cut after my holiday in two weeks, when I run them at 800-1000mg I react well to caffeine and do lose a bit of bf


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> I haven't started yet I'm only going to use them in my first stage of my cut after my holiday in two weeks, when I run them at 800-1000mg I react well to caffeine and do lose a bit of bf


where you going on hols mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> where you going on hols mate?


Sunny Butlins Skegness, my boy loves the place


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Sunny Butlins Skegness, my boy loves the place


Them places are great for little ones... enjoy the break mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Them places are great for little ones... enjoy the break mate


yeh it is thanks mate I will


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

sup jay,,,gained much weight since barry?,,,i wish ide entered that show now,i would have pizzed the

over 40's:laugh: might compete next year,2 years is too long lol.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> sup jay,,,gained much weight since barry?,,,i wish ide entered that show now,i would have pizzed the
> 
> over 40's:laugh: might compete next year,2 years is too long lol.


mal I dont think I can wait until 2015.. I wanna get straight back on the stage... if I can grow enough this year, I will be back up there in 2014..

I havent weighed but Ive banged some size back on, and still quite vask!!!

My appetite as gone through the roof mate...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> sup jay,,,gained much weight since barry?,,,i wish ide entered that show now,i would have pizzed the
> 
> over 40's:laugh: might compete next year,2 years is too long lol.


mal I dont think I can wait until 2015.. I wanna get straight back on the stage... if I can grow enough this year, I will be back up there in 2014..

I havent weighed but Ive banged some size back on, and still quite vask!!!

My appetite as gone through the roof mate...


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> mal I dont think I can wait until 2015.. I wanna get straight back on the stage... if I can grow enough this year, I will be back up there in 2014..
> 
> I havent weighed but Ive banged some size back on, and still quite vask!!!
> 
> My appetite as gone through the roof mate...


theres port talbot as well,later on could be an option....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

or just take 2 years worth of gear in the next 12 months:lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> or just take 2 years worth of gear in the next 12 months:lol:


sounds like a plan lol..

wouldnt have enough time to grow for portalbot.. I will be going to watch my mate compete there


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained

Chest

- Incline smith machine press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

- low level pulley fly's 4 sets

calves

- Seated calve raises 4 sets

- standing calve raises 4 sets


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained

Chest

- Incline smith machine press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

- low level pulley fly's 4 sets

calves

- Seated calve raises 4 sets

- standing calve raises 4 sets


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mmmmm making some lovely home made lean mince burgers :drool:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> mmmmm making some lovely home made lean mince burgers :drool:


 

im so hungry! Training going well? strength shooting up? Did you lose alot of strength towards the end of your cut? Mines dipped big time.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> im so hungry! Training going well? strength shooting up? Did you lose alot of strength towards the end of your cut? Mines dipped big time.


Yes mate... still not got all my strength back yet


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

when you were in prep for the show what fats were you having with your meals


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate... still not got all my strength back yet


Wont be long will it. Expecting mine to shoot back with some added supplements. Ya know like creatine n stuff.....


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> sounds like a plan lol..
> 
> wouldnt have enough time to grow for portalbot.. I will be going to watch my mate compete there


i meant port talbot next year mate so 16 months'ish...thing is its not as good as the barry show imo.

i might go for it next year too,,,fvck it..i might be dead or disabled in 2 years:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> i might be dead or disabled in 2 years:lol:


looking on the bright side I see


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> looking on the bright side I see


mate ive been paving for the last three days,my backs in bits,i think training is out this week anyway!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Im with Mal on this.....a solid 12 months and over 700 chickens, then start prep roughly 12/13 months time to hit Sep/Oct season. Doesnt seem quite as far away as two years, but gives you a bit longer than doing the May season next year. There's also the Nabba England & UK shows around then too so they could be an option. :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained with my son tonight... and I punished him..

Back

- Seated row Machine 4 sets

- Single arm cable pulls 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 4 sets

- straight arm pull down 4 sets

- Wide grip lat pull down 4 sets

- close grip lat pull downs 4 sets

traps

- shrug machine 6 sets

Abbs

- leg raises 3 sets of 20 reps

- cable crunches 3 sets of 20 reps

- hanging knee raises side to side. 3 sets


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> when you were in prep for the show what fats were you having with your meals


can you answer my question mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> can you answer my question mate


Dai I cant remember exactly mate, as my diet changed weekly.. I will have to look back through for you love.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Dai I cant remember exactly mate, as my diet changed weekly.. I will have to look back through for you love.


cheers mate, just getting thing ready in my head on what and how much I need for fats


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

getting ready to go to the gym and smash my legs.....


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Smash them and crawl out of the gym.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained legs

- smith machine squat 5 sets

- leg press 5 sets

- leg extentions 5 sets

- seated ham curls 5 sets

- standing calve raises 6 sets

Im in pain, and wont be able to walk in the morning...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

6am traineD

shoulders

- Smith machine press 4 sets

- up right rows 4 sets

- front straight bar raises 4 sets

- side lat raises 4 sets

Triceps

- Skull crushers 4 sets

- push downs 4 sets

- rope push downs 3 sets then 1 drop set


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Cheat day today..

Just had a snickers bar & a pro shake while I cooked my bacon rolls, in wholemeal rolls.. with a nice hot cup of tea..


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mmmm just ate a lovely home made lean mince burger, made it with chopped onion and egg whites mmmmmmmmm :tongue:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> Cheat day today..
> 
> Just had a snickers bar & a pro shake while I cooked my bacon rolls, in wholemeal rolls.. with a nice hot cup of tea..


Cheat days and you still look like that :-O


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lean mince burger on a chest day? Wtf! Lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lean mince burger on a chest day? Wtf! Lol


You no what I meant you tart lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Cheat days and you still look like that :-O


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Cheat days and you still look like that :-O


this is me now, Im not like my avi anymore lol..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chest looks awesome mate.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

I wish I was that lean.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> I wish I was that lean.


Diet then


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Diet then


I am, it just takes ages lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> I am, it just takes ages lol


Nahhhhh I have gone from pretty fat to ripped in 7 weeks and tomorrow my last day on diet. Easy.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained

Chest

- Incline press 4 sets max weight was 130kg, strength is creeping back in

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

- Decline press 4 sets

Biseps

- Incline bench curls 3 sets

- Dumbell hammer curls 3 sets

- single arm preacher curls 3 sets

Off to a christening today... so plenty of food and alcohol.. mg:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained Legs

- Hack squat 10x50kg 10x100kg 10x100kg 10x100kg

- leg press 10x120kg 10x160kg 10x160kg 10x160kg

- leg extentions 5 sets not sure of weight old machine

- seated ham curls 5 sets old machine

- standing calve raises 6 sets

Was going to tenby for the day today, but youngest is poorly


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I seem to be retaining a bit of water... but as Supra pointed out its prob down to the fact ive only been drinking 2 litres of water per day instead of the usual 4 ltrs. Also ive only been having 2g of vit c... so I will take the vit c back up to 5g and water 4 ltres


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained

Back

- T Bar row 10x30kg 10x50kg 10x70kg 8x70kg

- elevated cable rows 10x60kg 10x70kg 10x70kg 8x80kg

- straight arm pull downs, 4 sets. cant remember weight.

- wide grip front pull downs 4 sets, cant remember weight.

Traps

- shrugs 10x90kg 10x130kg 10x130kg 8x130kg


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just ate a lovely piece of salmon with brocoli, coliflower cheese and potato mmmmm tasty


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Just ate a lovely piece of salmon with brocoli, coliflower cheese and potato mmmmm tasty


Ham n cheese with eggs for me


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Ham n cheese with eggs for me


strange combo there dai


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> this is me now, Im not like my avi anymore lol..
> 
> View attachment 122399


Stayed lean though Jay! Looking good still mate, how much you up in weight? Back on cycle?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Stayed lean though Jay! Looking good still mate, how much you up in weight? Back on cycle?


To be honest mate ive retained a bit of water over the last couple of days.. due to not drinking enough water and not enough vit c.. but Im back on it now.

Ive put on about a stone since show.

I now upping my cals from 4500 to about 7000. I want to bang on as much mass as poss by december.. If I can bang on enough by then I will start prep and go for the Novice class. Obviously this has to be a clean bulk... so not going to be easy..

Thanks for the compliment mate


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Still lean buddy


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Jay.32 said:


> To be honest mate ive retained a bit of water over the last couple of days.. due to not drinking enough water and not enough vit c.. but Im back on it now.
> 
> Ive put on about a stone since show.
> 
> ...


Nabba south west is April


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

CJ said:


> Still lean buddy


leanish.. bit of water retention..


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> To be honest mate ive retained a bit of water over the last couple of days.. due to not drinking enough water and not enough vit c.. but Im back on it now.
> 
> Ive put on about a stone since show.
> 
> ...


That's some serious clean eating to hit that number fair play if you can keep consistent at that! I honestly find bulking as tough as cutting as the day-to-day grind of eating and stuffing face with clean food can be a nightmare for me.

Like how you've kept some serious motivation after prep Jay, will be good watching you hit your goals !


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

CJ said:


> Nabba south west is April


I think Nabba wales in may, is going to be a struggle to get some good mass on for... I dont want to get on the stage again the same as I was this year..

this year I had no plan on winning or chance lol ... it was just a learning curve.. But next year I will be entering to win...


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Jay.32 said:


> I think Nabba wales in may, is going to be a struggle to get some good mass on for... I dont want to get on the stage again the same as I was last year..
> 
> Last year I had no planning on winning or chance lol ... it was just a learning curve.. But next year I will be entering to win...


Good on you mate.

Same reason why ive taken a year out bud


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> That's some serious clean eating to hit that number fair play if you can keep consistent at that! I honestly find bulking as tough as cutting as the day-to-day grind of eating and stuffing face with clean food can be a nightmare for me.
> 
> Like how you've kept some serious motivation after prep Jay, will be good watching you hit your goals !


cheers al.

I think Ive just caught the stage bug lol.

I now know I can do a prep.. But Ive been around the same weight of 14.5 stone for years now.. so my new challenge is to bulk... and as said I want to get back on stage with a difference..

Not looking forward to my bank account suffering from extra food and gear lol.

before the show I was blasting and cruising on gear for over a year.. so my body needed a break.. Ive come off now! so will start my cycle in 12 weeks


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> strange combo there dai


Low carbs tho


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Where is the welsh show mate?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

There's always the nabba England and UK shows though in Sept/Oct time, so if you don't hit next May for Wales show, you could do them, good shows and another 4 months could make a bit of difference.

So get eating, and drinking!!!!!! :tongue: x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Where is the welsh show mate?


In Barry Leon


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keeks said:


> There's always the nabba England and UK shows though in Sept/Oct time, so if you don't hit next May for Wales show, you could do them, good shows and another 4 months could make a bit of difference.
> 
> So get eating, and drinking!!!!!! :tongue: x


evening honey.. yeah these are good alternatives.. I will def be competing sometime in 2014..

Hows you anyway babe?

x


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> In Barry Leon


Oh yeh there was a poster in my gym, I'm thinking about going to the show in Newport.... To watch


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Oh yeh there was a poster in my gym, I'm thinking about going to the show in Newport.... To watch


the one in Newport is a Natural show.

Where you from mate?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> evening honey.. yeah these are good alternatives.. I will def be competing sometime in 2014..
> 
> Hows you anyway babe?
> 
> x


Yay, exciting! Your like me, once you've done it, you can't wait to torture yourself all over again. :thumb:

Yeah good thanks, busy but good. X


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> the one in Newport is a Natural show.
> 
> Where you from mate?


Yeh I know, a guy from my gym is doing it. Caldicot.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

7000 calories you sure you need that much to grow mate. Hell of alot whether it was clean or not that would get me very fat!! And you said not doing much cardio and don't plan to? It's easy to get off though aint it I suppose.

Excellent strength mate 130kg on incline press is very impressive.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> 7000 calories you sure you need that much to grow mate. Hell of alot whether it was clean or not that would get me very fat!! And you said not doing much cardio and don't plan to? It's easy to get off though aint it I suppose.
> 
> Excellent strength mate 130kg on incline press is very impressive.


Yeah mate it is alot.. but its orders from my prep guy.. I suppose he will tell me if I need to do cardio aswel. Im happy to just do as Im told mate.. I have total trust in him after the condition he got me in.. And I love just doing as Im told... not having to think for myself is great :lol:

Thanks for the compliment mate.. Its weird though, some days I feel really strong, and others weak..

My misses and little girl made some cakes.... I just had 3 of them... dont tell keeks


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah mate it is alot.. but its orders from my prep guy.. I suppose he will tell me if I need to do cardio aswel. Im happy to just do as Im told mate.. I have total trust in him after the condition he got me in.. And I love just doing as Im told... not having to think for myself is great :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the compliment mate.. Its weird though, some days I feel really strong, and others weak..
> 
> My misses and little girl made some cakes.... I just had 3 of them... dont tell keeks


Haha I've eaten dead clean today and its staying that way now for 12 months. Plus 30 minutes cardio everyday. Their personal choices as want some level of fitness and to feel healthy. Would love some cakes though!!!!!!

Yeah I'm the same. Luckily today was a strong day and smashed last weeks logs. Forearms were pumped that much I couldn't hold the dumbells for dumbells curls so had to wear straps lol. Couldn't clench fist.

Good to just follow orders aint it mate, bodybuilding has never been so easy with a coach and a great supp company behind me.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Some more pics from back stage at the show... I saw these for the first time myself last night.. My coach sent them to me.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Sorry about the faces Im pulling :lol:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> Sorry about the faces Im pulling :lol:


Great photos! How long did it take you to get into that shape?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

From that

to that

took 13 weeks


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Wow! Will take me 13 years lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just stick with it mate.. you will get there.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Chest looks awesome on first pic as delts. Great transformation in 13 weeks mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Chest looks awesome on first pic as delts. Great transformation in 13 weeks mate


Cheers mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

awrite Jay, ya wee weapon. well done with the comp mate...will be following


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> awrite Jay, ya wee weapon. well done with the comp mate...will be following


Cheers stranger..... where you been you big tart


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Cheers stranger..... where you been you big tart


got a month ban....so been about MT & TM lol, training etc has been going ace tho (except this week)


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> got a month ban....so been about MT & TM lol, training etc has been going ace tho (except this week)


I dont want want to know what nice food you been eating :cursing:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> I dont want want to know what nice food you been eating :cursing:


lol LOTS of shyte....but it works well for me tbh. started cutting last week tho


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol LOTS of shyte....but it works well for me tbh. started cutting last week tho


welcome back


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> welcome back


thanks brother


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> From that
> View attachment 122986
> 
> 
> ...


Great transformation and are leaner than i thought especially in chest and delts pal! Looking really good and with the added size you're gonna add and a little more condition you'll do some damage. First show though and you did well pal, i'll be happy with your placing in mine!

Budgie smugglers turned up today, making it all real now and am sh1tting it ha!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Great transformation and are leaner than i thought especially in chest and delts pal! Looking really good and with the added size you're gonna add and a little more condition you'll do some damage. First show though and you did well pal, i'll be happy with your placing in mine!
> 
> Budgie smugglers turned up today, making it all real now and am sh1tting it ha!


cheers mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained

Shoulders

- smith press

10x60kg

10x90kg

10x100kg

10x100kg

- face pulls

10x25kg

10x30kg

10x35kg

10x35kg

- front latt raises

10x10kg

10x15kg

10x15kg

10x15kg

- side latt raises

10x20kg

10x30kg

10x30kg

10x30kg

Triceps

- skull crushers

10x30kg

10x40kg

10x50kg

- straight arm push downs

10x70kg

10x85kg

10x85kg

- Rope push downs

10x40kg

10x50kg

10x60kg


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Still looking strong i see


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained

Chest

- Incline press 10x60 10x100 10x100 8x120

- Incline dumbell press 10x30 10x30 10x35 10x40

- Incline dumbell fly's 10x20 10x20 10x25 10x25

- Low level cable fly's 10x25 10x25 10x30 10x40

Biseps

- double bisep curls on cable machine 10x25 10x30 10x35

- Dumbell hammer curls 10x17.5kg 10x20kg 10x20kg

- preacher curls 10x20 10x30 10x30


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Was supposed to do legs this morning... but I just couldnt get out of bed..

will do them tonight.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained Legs

- Hack squat 10x50kg 10x100kg 10x100kg 10x100kg

- leg press 10x120kg 10x160kg 10x160kg 10x160kg

- leg extentions 10X77 10X81 10X81 10X81

- seated ham curls 5 sets old machine

- standing calve raises 6 sets


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jesus lots of volume mate. My new training has only 1 working set per exercise lol.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Jesus lots of volume mate. My new training has only 1 working set per exercise lol.


one set?????

Your training takes about 7 minutes then lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> one set?????
> 
> Your training takes about 7 minutes then lol


Pretty much lol. Theres warmups but its mainly one heavy 4ss working set! DC style i think it is?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Pretty much lol. Theres warmups but its mainly one heavy 4ss working set! DC style i think it is?


HITT


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> HITT


?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> ?


Its a form of HITT training.

I know a guy from scotland who used to do it... and swears by it..

How long are you going to be doing this for ke?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Its a form of HITT training.
> 
> I know a guy from scotland who used to do it... and swears by it..
> 
> How long are you going to be doing this for ke?


Ah ok mate.

Ive no idea mate, i just work to 100% every session, give everything i have got to beat lifts every session by wieght or reps untill i hit certain reps then weight goes up. Send him my logs and untill im platauing or not gaining then it stays put. I would imagine at least 6 weeks but could be any length of time i suppose depending on the mentioned variables.

You seen pics in journal of me on bike, look a right fat cvnt lol and bike looks tiny for me.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how ya getting on mucker?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Where you gone mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Leonwales said:


> Where you gone mate?


he does this ever so often just disappears


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> he does this ever so often just disappears


Probably visiting newport


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Eeek, hope it's nothing to do with the quark cheesecake that wasn't a cheesecake that he made! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Eeek, hope it's nothing to do with the quark cheesecake that wasn't a cheesecake that he made! :lol:


good point I saw that on FB, mine looked better tho :laugh:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> good point I saw that on FB, mine looked better tho :laugh:


You will need to post a pic to prove it.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> You will need to post a pic to prove it.


its in my journal


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Guys, Im having a few personal problems at the moment... not trained for a week and not really eaten for the last 2 days..

Hopefully things will get sorted soon..


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

aye hope u sort sh!t out mate....gym will still be there when ur ready


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Hi Guys, Im having a few personal problems at the moment... not trained for a week and not really eaten for the last 2 days..
> 
> Hopefully things will get sorted soon..


ignore my last post mate just p!ssing around, hope things get better


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

cheers guys:thumbup1:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear Jay, hope your back soon.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

you will have to delete mate


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> you will have to delete mate


Sorted


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey pal, hope you get things sorted at home. As said to you before, gym/training take a back seat sometimes and they need to


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Hey pal, hope you get things sorted at home. As said to you before, gym/training take a back seat sometimes and they need to


cheers Liam


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Was going to go back to the gym this morning after over a week off! But when I woke up I didnt have any energy.. so I thought it would be better to go after work when Ive eaten atleast 4 meals (more energy)

Started eating better yesterday, so diet is coming back a bit.. But still dont have much of an appetite..

Will be training shoulders and triceps later


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Was going to go back to the gym this morning after over a week off! But when I woke up I didnt have any energy.. so I thought it would be better to go after work when Ive eaten atleast 4 meals (more energy)
> 
> Started eating better yesterday, so diet is coming back a bit.. But still dont have much of an appetite..
> 
> Will be training shoulders and triceps later


You'll get back into routine in no time x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Smash the session mate. Train untill you cannot move the weight even an inch you big pussy!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Its bl00dy difficult to stick to a diet when life isnt running perfect isnt it mate, its the first thing that messes up for me at the slightest of problems. Get some shakes in for the meantime.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah, any sign of stress! and my diet goes all to fck.

Just taking each day as it comes at the mo.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah, any sign of stress! and my diet goes all to fck.
> 
> Just taking each day as it comes at the mo.


Best thing to do mate. Its a shame every one that i talk to on here lives miles away, need to fcuk all you lot off and blend in with some local folk to get some training sessions in with lol.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Had to work late last night, so didnt make it to the gym

Trained at 6am this morning... Shoulders & triceps.

strength and endurance was down.. training was a bit of a struggle, but atleast I trained and got a bit of a pump.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Respect for getting in there early and getting it done Jay, hopefully you're personal situation will right promptly and you can get back into the full swing of things again.

Would hate to see you lose the fantastic momentum and enthusiasm you had coming off the back of your show!

Keep fighting pal!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Respect for getting in there early and getting it done Jay, hopefully you're personal situation will right promptly and you can get back into the full swing of things again.
> 
> Would hate to see you lose the fantastic momentum and enthusiasm you had coming off the back of your show!
> 
> Keep fighting pal!


Cheers will... Im trying to bring some focus back... hopefully things will turn around soon.. :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

how u keeping jay?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Cheers will... Im *trying* to bring some focus back... hopefully things will turn around soon.. :thumbup1:


Trying????????? No such thing, you either do it or dont do it mate. You control your own fate so get your sh1t put to one side and let training take the focus whilst your in there. Nothing else matters, just you and that session, and leaving the gym knowing theres absolutely nothing else you could have done there. Take it from me, and you know i went through it some months back, not hitting goals at the gym or not having it to focus on will make personal problems much worse and make you feel even more down in the dumps.

Its hard, i agree, but doable. Wanna see you smashing it mate and keep this progress going you have come too far to go half 4ssed now mate. OOOOOSHHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks to all you guys for your posts... means alot.

Update.

Okay things at home have calmed down a bit.. I havent been to the gym for well over a week!! But I will be training chest & Biceps this afternoon!

Im working away in Weymouth this weekend, So Im going to enjoy some nice food while Im away.

I will also be sorting out a new diet and training plan! to start from monday.

Really not happy with my shape at the moment.. Ive let things go to far... But this has given me the insentive to start smashing it big time.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Good to hear mate, get back and smash it!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks to all you guys for your posts... means alot.
> 
> Update.
> 
> ...


About fcuking time mate!!!!!!! 

SMASH IT you fat out of shape tw4t lol Post ya training and diet up mate so can have a look over it. You wtill with the guy who prepped you for the show?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> About fcuking time mate!!!!!!!
> 
> SMASH IT you fat out of shape tw4t lol Post ya training and diet up mate so can have a look over it. You wtill with the guy who prepped you for the show?


Haha no mercy with me then Keiren.. lol.

I do see the guy who prepped me as he is also a mate, and I get my protein etc from him. But I will be doing this bulk on my own. Will be starting back on the gear in august..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Haha no mercy with me then Keiren.. lol.
> 
> I do see the guy who prepped me as he is also a mate, and I get my protein etc from him. But I will be doing this bulk on my own. Will be starting back on the gear in august..


Ya gotta earn mercy 

Sounds good mate, sure he can sill look you over and keep you on the right path? Glad things ar home have queitened down mate.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ya gotta earn mercy
> 
> Sounds good mate, sure he can sill look you over and keep you on the right path? Glad things ar home have queitened down mate.


Yeah he will always point me in the right direction.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah he will always point me in the right direction.. :thumbup1:


Thats good then, always helps to have someone look you over and keep a check on you. Hows condition now? Flat from not training and eating right?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Thats good then, always helps to have someone look you over and keep a check on you. Hows condition now? Flat from not training and eating right?


Yep very flat... thank god for muscle memory..

After a week back in the gym I should be happy again


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Yep very flat... thank god for muscle memory..
> 
> After a week back in the gym I should be happy again


Good mate. And when on cycle even happier. I am suprised however that you didnt make the most of rebounding with a decent cycle, growth is mental, so i hear.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Just thought i nip in butt and see how you are, sorry to hear about the home probs fella, im sure it'll work itself out as they always do

Tbh on the grand scheme of things mate a week off the gym and diet aint gonna make fcuk all difference unless your in final weeks stage of prep, you will be back to a normal routine in a few days mate, look at me ive been off nearly 6 months now and im still sexy and handsome as fcuk lol

Im not gonna patronise you with clichés and all but just remember the gym is just a sideline, family and home life comes first no matter what mate and dont be afraid to take a step back from training, you've already proved that you can successfully show prep so you will get back in no time a tall so fcuk stressing about it all and take care of the important things

Message me anytime mate you knows that, you knows i loves you all

Patsy


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Patsy said:


> Just thought i nip in butt and see how you are, sorry to hear about the home probs fella, im sure it'll work itself out as they always do
> 
> Tbh on the grand scheme of things mate a week off the gym and diet aint gonna make fcuk all difference unless your in final weeks stage of prep, you will be back to a normal routine in a few days mate, look at me ive been off nearly 6 months now and im still sexy and handsome as fcuk lol
> 
> ...


Aah that brought a tear to my eye.

Chin up Jay, it could be worse..........you could be the L Man


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Aah that brought a tear to my eye.
> 
> Chin up Jay, it could be worse..........*you could be the L Man*


 :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Magnum26 said:


> View attachment 126035


Hasnt this guy got a condition that stops his legs working properly?


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hasnt this guy got a condition that stops his legs working properly?


No idea, I just felt the image was appropriate.


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hasnt this guy got a condition that stops his legs working properly?


I heard he was in a accident while in army


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Shaynewob said:


> I heard he was in a accident while in army


Yeah thats the one mate. Bl00dy mocking peple that have been in an accident fighting for their country Magnum, tut tut tut lol.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Patsy said:


> Just thought i nip in butt and see how you are, sorry to hear about the home probs fella, im sure it'll work itself out as they always do
> 
> Tbh on the grand scheme of things mate a week off the gym and diet aint gonna make fcuk all difference unless your in final weeks stage of prep, you will be back to a normal routine in a few days mate, look at me ive been off nearly 6 months now and im still sexy and handsome as fcuk lol
> 
> ...


Nice 1 pats.. Im fighting through the storm lol


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Nice 1 pats.. Im fighting through the storm lol


We all been there Jay mate, me more times than others as im a glutton for punishment and never seem to learn my lesson for some reason lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained chest & biseps, was a bit weak... but got a good pump and feel much better in myself..


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Fresh start begins!!

After my show my appetite was massive!!! but it has died off now.

Protein will stay at 300g, Carbs will start off at 450, and will increase at a comfortable pace.

Todays fuel

- meal 1, Oats and whey

- meal 2, 6 scram egg on 2 wholemeal toast

- meal 3, chicken, potato and broccoli

- meal 4, same as meal 3

- meal 5, chicken and roasted veg

- meal 6, 6 egg ommelette

3 gram vit c through out the day

Cod liver oil.

Tonight will be training Back and traps.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Fresh start begins!!
> 
> After my show my appetite was massive!!! but it has died off now.
> 
> ...


About time you slacker!!! :tongue:

Just kidding, glad you're getting back into things again.......time to beast it and grow now!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keeks said:


> About time you slacker!!! :tongue:
> 
> Just kidding, glad you're getting back into things again.......time to beast it and grow now!


Haha.. cant wait to grow and change hun x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained

Back

- Seated row Machine 4 sets

- Single arm cable pulls 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 4 sets

- straight arm pull down 4 sets

- Wide grip lat pull down 4 sets

- close grip lat pull downs 4 sets

traps

- shrug machine 6 sets

Cardio, bike ride to and from gym


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained legs last night..

Shoulders & triceps tonight


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained

Shoulders

- Smith machine - 4 sets

- upright rows - 4 sets

- side lateral raises - 4 sets

- front straight bar raises - sets

Triceps

- incline bench skull crushers - 3 sets

- straight bar push downs - 3 sets

- rope push downs - 3 sets


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

h34r: :001_tt2:  :rockon:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks a good workout mate. How are legs growing now?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Oi slacker!!! Whats going on or not going on in here? :tongue: Time to eat and grow!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey guys... I still have no motivation! I have trained this week, but just training light! its better than nothing.

I havent been logging my work outs in here, as to be honest there not worth logging.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Hey guys... I still have no motivation! I have trained this week, but just training light! its better than nothing.
> 
> I havent been logging my work outs in here, as to be honest there not worth logging.


well just take ya time mate like everyone else said


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained

Shoulders

- Smith machine - 4 sets

- upright rows - 4 sets

- side lateral raises - 4 sets

- front straight bar raises - sets

Triceps

- incline bench skull crushers - 3 sets

- straight bar push downs - 3 sets

- rope push downs - 3 sets


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Keep at it big man!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Right, time to get properly motivated again now! :bounce: New week starts tomorrow, new thirst for training needed!!! Wheres all the enthusiasm from after your show? You need to get back into it quick sharp now, ok to have time off if you need, but then sometimes to do need to push yourself to get back into it, otherwise as the weeks go by, it gets harder and harder.

So tomorrow, time to hit it hard!  And also, if you dont, I will come in here every day and post pictures of Mr Motivator in here! :tongue: Do you want his lycra clad body spamming your journal? And dont think I won't cos I will!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey Jay32

Just noticed the AVI mate, had a sneak peek at the 13 week change photos and you have done a massive change! Look great. well done!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Morning! :bounce: :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

@Keeks yes right hun... and I need you in here everyday pushing me.. but not with mr motivator pics lol.. you can put pics off yourself in tight licra if you want!! jay starts day dreaming about keeks in tight outfits jay is starting to get a ...... ..

Roight snap out of it Jay..

Saturday I trained chest and biseps

Today trained

Back

- Seated row Machine 4 sets

- Single arm cable pulls 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 4 sets

- straight arm pull down 4 sets

- Wide grip lat pull down 4 sets

- close grip lat pull downs 4 sets

traps

- shrug machine 6 sets

Some pics of my fat self I took this morning..


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

:lol: You dont get to choose who gets lycra-clad, jeez, get naked Keeks, wear lycra Keeks, I'm very busy y'know :tongue: so for the moment its Mr Motivator all the way, and I've got an ace pic of him wearing a bum bag, which I know @Dai Jones will like! :tongue:

Anyway, time to put some hard work in now, so eat, train, train and eat! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keeks said:


> :lol: You dont get to choose who gets lycra-clad, jeez, get naked Keeks, wear lycra Keeks, I'm very busy y'know :tongue: so for the moment its Mr Motivator all the way, and I've got an ace pic of him wearing a bum bag, which I know @Dai Jones will like! :tongue:
> 
> Anyway, time to put some hard work in now, so eat, train, train and eat! :thumb:


I know its time to pull my finger out.. I will be starting cardio again today.. prob 3 times per week.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> @Keeks yes right hun... and I need you in here everyday pushing me.. but not with mr motivator pics lol.. you can put pics off yourself in tight licra if you want!! jay starts day dreaming about keeks in tight outfits jay is starting to get a ...... ..
> 
> Roight snap out of it Jay..
> 
> ...


where the fook are ya, hope that's not a zumba class


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :lol: You dont get to choose who gets lycra-clad, jeez, get naked Keeks, wear lycra Keeks, I'm very busy y'know :tongue: so for the moment its Mr Motivator all the way, and I've got an ace pic of him wearing a bum bag, which I know @Dai Jones will like! :tongue:
> 
> Anyway, time to put some hard work in now, so eat, train, train and eat! :thumb:


  :2guns:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> where the fook are ya, hope that's not a zumba class


 :lol: Its my Gym, the room where they have classes.. where I practiced my routine for nabba.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: Its my Gym, the room where they have classes.. where I practiced my routine for nabba.


just checking :tongue: ....time to fill out soon mate:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> just checking :tongue: ....time to fill out soon mate:thumb:


Yeah I been doing the around my belly lol..


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Still looking good mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> well just take ya time mate like everyone else said


This is gonna get him no where.

Jay, sort ya sh1t out ffs! If your putting no effort in then you might aswel quit now cos anything less than 100% might aswel be 0%. I'm not being a cvnt and you know I'm not one to mince my words. Made a great transformation so sort it out and get some bl00dy focus back. Drop us a text if you need anymore telling offs ya slack tw4t lol.

Ps. Love you.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> This is gonna get him no where.
> 
> Jay, sort ya sh1t out ffs! If your putting no effort in then you might aswel quit now cos anything less than 100% might aswel be 0%. I'm not being a cvnt and you know I'm not one to mince my words. Made a great transformation so sort it out and get some bl00dy focus back. Drop us a text if you need anymore telling offs ya slack tw4t lol.
> 
> Ps. Love you.


EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!

Been slacking for way to long now, and Im not keen on lazy fookers! :sneaky2: :tt2:

I've already got tomorrow's Mr Motivator pic ready. :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Keeks said:


> EXACTLY!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Been slacking for way to long now, and Im not keen on lazy fookers! :sneaky2: :tt2:
> 
> I've already got tomorrow's Mr Motivator pic ready. :thumb:


Yep. We will sort him out Ciara don't you worry you can hold him while I duff him in to sort his act out lmao n


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep. We will sort him out Ciara don't you worry you can hold him while I duff him in to sort his act out lmao n


 :lol: Yep, one way or another we will get him back into training hard again, no f4nnying about anymore cos that doesnt get results. He's had his chill out time, no more now! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Keeks said:


> :lol: Yep, one way or another we will get him back into training hard again, no f4nnying about anymore cos that doesnt get results. He's had his chill out time, no more now! :thumb:


I wander if anyone has his address. I might drive there this weekend and just knock on his door to take him for a gruelling session. Lol. That ok jay? Don't laugh how fat I'm getting though!!!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I wander if anyone has his address. I might drive there this weekend and just knock on his door to take him for a gruelling session. Lol. That ok jay? Don't laugh how fat I'm getting though!!!!


 :lol: Yes do that!!! Think his address is Number 1 Lazy Avenue, Royal Slackersville, however he wont be there for long, he'll be moving on shortly after a swift kick up the ass! :bounce:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Morning! This ones for @Dai Jones too.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: at all your comments guys, and the new mr motivator..

My focus has come back.. and if Im honest part of it was the sunshine!!! I cant go taking my top off in public, looking like Russell Grant!!

I also did a 6 mile bike ride yesterday for cardio.

Ive realised that if Im bulking... I need to do cardio atleast 3 times per week.

Im making a big comeback... :angry:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Glad you're back in the game now hun! :thumb: Stick with it now, no excuses.

And I personally think that Mr Motivator has got you thinking that you wanna look like him in his spandex outfits when doing your zumba classes, so looks like he did the trick! :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keeks said:


> Glad you're back in the game now hun! :thumb: Stick with it now, no excuses.
> 
> And I personally think that Mr Motivator has got you thinking that you wanna look like him in his spandex outfits when doing your zumba classes, so looks like he did the trick! :tongue:


sssshhhh

I only want to wear them infront of you.... on our own xxx


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> sssshhhh
> 
> I only want to wear them infront of you.... on our own xxx


Ha ha, you come at me wearing one of those outfits, I would be off faster than you could say spandex! :lol: x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

:lol: :lol: you would love it x


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: :lol: you would love it x


No, no I would not! :lol: x


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> View attachment 128208
> 
> 
> Morning! This ones for @Dai Jones too.


 :ban:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> :ban:


:no: You cant ban me, who would kick Jay's butt when he needs it?! :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :no: You cant ban me, who would kick Jay's butt when he needs it?! :bounce:


No....ban the fookin bumbag!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> No....ban the fookin bumbag!!


You ban the bumbag, and I go too!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> You ban the bumbag, and I go too!


 mg:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: at all your comments guys, and the new mr motivator..
> 
> My focus has come back.. and if Im honest part of it was the sunshine!!! I cant go taking my top off in public, looking like Russell Grant!!
> 
> ...


About time mate! AVE IT!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained

Shoulders

- Smith machine - 4 sets

- upright rows - 4 sets

- side lateral raises - 4 sets

- front straight bar raises - sets

Triceps

- incline bench skull crushers - 3 sets

- straight bar push downs - 3 sets

- rope push downs - 3 sets


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Just saw your pics on the nabba web site, are you competing next year?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Just saw your pics on the nabba web site, are you competing next year?


thats the plan mate.. Im starting to enjoy my training again now, my diet is much better this week, August I will be starting my cycle... and time to dig deep.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> thats the plan mate.. Im starting to enjoy my training again now, my diet is much better this week, August I will be starting my cycle... and time to dig deep.


Do you recon I could be ready in time for it?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Do you recon I could be ready in time for it?


post some pics of your shape now mate


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> post some pics of your shape now mate


Check my journal front page. Theres one there. ill have to upload some more soon.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Check my journal front page. Theres one there. ill have to upload some more soon.


Looking at your pic, If i were you I would clean bulk until January.. see where you are then. If all good, start prep and you could enter the juniors or first timers.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> Looking at your pic, If i were you I would clean bulk until January.. see where you are then. If all good, start prep and you could enter the juniors or first timers.


Juniors? I'm 25? Ill be clean bulking until January anyway.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Juniors? I'm 25? Ill be clean bulking until January anyway.


Looking at the pic theres not a chance i would even consider competing in all honestly. You need much more mass and shape, how long have you been training?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking at the pic theres not a chance i would even consider competing in all honestly. You need much more mass and shape, how long have you been training?


Cheers, only been back training 3 months. i've trained before but stopped.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Cheers, only been back training 3 months. i've trained before but stopped.


Ah right ok. See how you go on then.


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah right ok. See how you go on then.


Its just more something to aim for.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Like I said mate.. work your t!ts off until Jan, then me and supra will give our honest opinion.

and @Suprakill4 is always brutally honest lol.. which is a good thing


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Like I said mate.. work your t!ts off until Jan, then me and supra will give our honest opinion.
> 
> and @Suprakill4 is always brutally honest lol.. which is a good thing


Yep, ive taken a lot of sh1t about that on here, am i bothered? NOPE. I hate it when people are filled with false hope and told they are something they are not. Like you Jay, your ugly, i wouldnt ever say your not.......... LOL just kidding mate.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep, ive taken a lot of sh1t about that on here, am i bothered? NOPE. I hate it when people are filled with false hope and told they are something they are not. Like you Jay, your ugly, i wouldnt ever say your not.......... LOL just kidding mate.


Honesty is the best policy!! I would rather someone be straight with me, even if its not something I wanna here..

And Im handsome...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Honesty is the best policy!! I would rather someone be straight with me, even if its not something I wanna here..
> 
> And Im handsome...


Yeah me too mate, the honesty part not the handsome part lol.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking at the pic theres not a chance i would even consider competing in all honestly. You need much more mass and shape, how long have you been training?


This is why I think you're a very valuable member of the board, wouldn't be the same without you! 

It's not mean its constructive IMO as you're never nasty with it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> This is why I think you're a very valuable member of the board, wouldn't be the same without you!
> 
> It's not mean its constructive IMO as you're never nasty with it.


Exactly but some people have no idea how to take me lol.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> This is why I think you're a very valuable member of the board, wouldn't be the same without you!
> 
> It's not mean its constructive IMO as you're never nasty with it.


He is still a miserable [email protected] sometimes :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> He is still a miserable [email protected] sometimes :lol: :laugh:


Sometimes?????????? thats progress


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> He is still a miserable [email protected] sometimes :lol: :laugh:


Oh completely mate haha


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

:tongue:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained at 6am this morning..

Chest

- Incline press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

- Decline press 4 sets

Biseps

- Double cable machine curls 3 sets

- Dumbell hammer curls 3 sets

- 21's 2 sets


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Today trained

Back

- Seated row Machine 4 sets

- Single arm cable pulls 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 4 sets

- straight arm pull down 4 sets

- Wide grip lat pull down 4 sets

- close grip lat pull downs 4 sets

traps

- shrug machine 6 sets

ABBS

- Leg raises 3 sets

- hanging knee raises 3 sets


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Do you always train early?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good to see some sessions being logged mate. How are they going? Strength on the up? Pumps good? You still ugly?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good to see some sessions being logged mate. How are they going? Strength on the up? Pumps good? You still ugly?


my strength is still down, im struggling with my food in this heat! so thats not helping... but atleast im making it to the gym.

and yes Im getting better looking every day x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> my strength is still down, im struggling with my food in this heat! so thats not helping... but atleast im making it to the gym.
> 
> and yes Im getting better looking every day x


Were all struggling mate. Fcuking weather!!!!!!!!!!! Luckily ive got 80 steaks delivered today which will go down easier.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Were all struggling mate. Fcuking weather!!!!!!!!!!! Luckily ive got 80 steaks delivered today which will go down easier.


80?? greedy b!tch


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> 80?? greedy b!tch


Yeah mate, spent near £700 in 6 weeks with Musclefood.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

your earning to much money


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained Shoulders & triceps last night with my mate who is prepping for the welsh UKBFF in september. So I really had to push myself to keep up with him..

Was a good session.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Trained Shoulders & triceps last night with my mate who is prepping for the welsh UKBFF in september. So I really had to push myself to keep up with him..
> 
> Was a good session.


That's good, its what you need! :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keeks said:


> That's good, its what you need! :tongue:


yep need to beast it again now..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> your earning to much money


Im not im spending the £1100 i got for selling the bike and all the gear (motocross gear) with it.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Checking in!

Glad to see you're getting some gym time in mate, seems like everyone is struggling with appetite! I wish I had that problem want to eat everything not nailed down still grrrr 

As long as you're finding some enjoyment in training again that's great, you'll be back on top form soon enough!

Keep plodding


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Checking in!
> 
> Glad to see you're getting some gym time in mate, seems like everyone is struggling with appetite! I wish I had that problem want to eat everything not nailed down still grrrr
> 
> ...


cheers mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yesterday trained legs, today trained chest & biseps.

Strength seems to coming back!! Starting to enjoy training again, instead of feeling like a chore


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained

Back

- Seated row Machine 4 sets

- Single arm cable pulls 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 4 sets

- straight arm pull down 4 sets

- Wide grip lat pull down 4 sets

- close grip lat pull downs 4 sets

traps

- shrug machine 6 sets


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Going good mate?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah starting to all come back


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah starting to all come back


Good when you going to come train me?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Good when you going to come train me?


haha.. how you doing with cycle?


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> haha.. how you doing with cycle?


Loving it mate. Much bigger and stronger.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Quiet in here?! Hope you're still training well but just in case, me and Mr Motivator are ready and waiting in our lycra outfits just in case we're needed to beast you!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

@Keeks I didnt train over the weekend... coz the kids took up all my time. :sad:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> @Keeks I didnt train over the weekend... coz the kids took up all my time. :sad:


Ok, that's a fair excuse, but no excuses during the week. :tongue:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok, Im back! having alot of personel problems at the moment.. But diet and training has been better this week!

Last night Trained

Back

- Seated row Machine 4 sets

- Single arm cable pulls 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 4 sets

- straight arm pull down 4 sets

- Wide grip lat pull down 4 sets

- close grip lat pull downs 4 sets

traps

- shrug machine 6 sets


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Welcome back mate


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good to see training and diets getting better, hope you're ok.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks Guys.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Last nightTrained Legs

- Hack squat 5 sets

- leg press 4 sets

- leg extentions 5

- seated ham curls 5 sets

- standing calve raises 6 sets

Back is aching from monday and legs a aching from last night........ loving the pain


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained

Shoulders

- Smith machine press - 4 sets

- Machine shoulder press - 4 sets

- upright rows - 4 sets

- side lateral raises - 4 sets

- front straight bar raises - sets

Triceps

- incline bench skull crushers - 3 sets

- straight bar push downs - 3 sets

- rope push downs - 3 sets

Legs are even worse than yesterday... cant walk..

But Im happy to say Im starting to enjoy my training again instead of it feeling chore. :bounce:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Good lad get to that show and I'll come watch you. Don't think I'll be competing yet.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leonwales said:


> Good lad get to that show and I'll come watch you. Don't think I'll be competing yet.


Cheers Leon, apreciate the support :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Not aching so much today!! I can actually walk with out looking like ive shat myself..

Chest & biseps tonight..


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> Not aching so much today!! I can actually walk with out looking like ive shat myself..
> 
> Chest & biseps tonight..


You don't walk like you've **** yourself? Need to train harder  training the same tonight.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained chest & biceps


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

All still going well. Just havent had chance to update.

Last nightTrained Legs

- Hack squat 5 sets

- leg press 4 sets

- leg extentions 5

- seated ham curls 5 sets

- standing calve raises 6 sets


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

keep it up


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

u still at it ya slack ersed hoor


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Have no time to myself at the moment, so its been hard to update things on here.. will try harder

Today Ive started my cycle... tri-test 400 and omnadren 250.. will be running 2ml per week of tri-test and 1ml per week of Omnadren


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Have no time to myself at the moment, so its been hard to update things on here.. will try harder
> 
> Today Ive started my cycle... tri-test 400 and omnagen 250.. will be running 2ml per week of tri-test and 1ml per week of Omnagen
> 
> ...


OmnaDREN not GEN lol.

Things all going ok? Still training well? Diet?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

haha its early!!

Things at home have settled!! but far from sorted!!

training and diet, has been sh!t (due to so many personal probs) Ive lost alot of weight/size.. I think this was also due to my own testostorone taking so long to kick back in..

Ive started cycle now!! so this will give me the push I need!! as I no I wont waste my gear!!

Hows things with you mate?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> haha its early!!
> 
> Things at home have settled!! but far from sorted!!
> 
> ...


LOL i would describe my situaton exactly as the above word for word mate. Just recovered frmo a fractured wrist and back training after 4 weeks off and god its harsh. Doms are almost unbearable and i cannot straighten my arms cos of the pain and how tight they are.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice to see you back hun, and hope training picks up again.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> LOL i would describe my situaton exactly as the above word for word mate. Just recovered frmo a fractured wrist and back training after 4 weeks off and god its harsh. Doms are almost unbearable and i cannot straighten my arms cos of the pain and how tight they are.


gutted mate... hows your wrist now???


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keeks said:


> Nice to see you back hun, and hope training picks up again.


thanks hun xx


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> gutted mate... hows your wrist now???


As near to perfect as it can be now thanks mate. Training in full swing again.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Last night Trained

Chest

- Incline press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

- Decline press 4 sets

Biseps

- Double cable machine curls 3 sets

- Dumbell hammer curls 3 sets

- 21's 2 sets

First meal today was 150g oats, 1 hole egg, 5 egg whites


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

another comeback nice omner's there jay,i got some Karachi sus yest and they were cheap too!

saw the date on them when I got home lol 8-13 my source is a sly cvnt:laugh:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> another comeback nice omner's there jay,i got some Karachi sus yest and they were cheap too!
> 
> saw the date on them when I got home lol 8-13 my source is a sly cvnt:laugh:


Yeah mate come back time again... but now ive started cycle, I will work hard.. im feeling better already lol.

gutted about the date on your gear mate... sneaky fcker


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Update

Tuesday trained legs...

Tonight will be back traps and abbs


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Update
> 
> Tuesday trained legs...
> 
> Tonight will be back traps and abbs


Good to see you're back at it jay!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Bad Alan said:


> Good to see you're back at it jay!


cheers mate... on cycle now, so time to work hard and get back in shape...

Thank god for muscle memory..!!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> cheers mate... on cycle now, so time to work hard and get back in shape...
> 
> Thank god for muscle memory..!!!


Tell me about it!!! second chest and tricep session yesterday since my 4 weeks out with the injury and got some comments on how full i looked which was nice. Flies back on doesnt it. Im up 14lb in a week and a half which is exactly the ammount of weight i lost.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Tell me about it!!! second chest and tricep session yesterday since my 4 weeks out with the injury and got some comments on how full i looked which was nice. Flies back on doesnt it. Im up 14lb in a week and a half which is exactly the ammount of weight i lost.


Thats a great come back mate.. nice 1.

Ive had to go easy on the food over the last couple of weeks!! I got a wedding tomorrow, I bought a nice slim fit, fitted suit.. so couldnt risk putting on any size/weight.. incase I cant get in my new suit lol.

From sunday I will be shovelling the food in me. :devil2:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lol. Hard enough to buy stuff like that aint it!!!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Last night trained

Chest

- Incline press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

- Decline press 4 sets

Biseps

- Double cable machine curls 3 sets

- Dumbell hammer curls 3 sets

- 21's 2 sets


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Last night Trained

Back

- Seated row Machine 4 sets

- Single arm cable pulls 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 4 sets

- straight arm pull down 4 sets

- Wide grip lat pull down 4 sets

- close grip lat pull downs 4 sets

traps

- shrug machine 6 sets


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

still knocking out the sessions I see :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> still knocking out the sessions I see :thumb:


yeah mate... its all coming back slowly but surely


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> yeah mate... its all coming back slowly but surely


good good, hows the new cycle


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> good good, hows the new cycle


Only in 2nd week Dai, so its hard to say yet...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Only in 2nd week Dai, so its hard to say yet...


very true, onwards and upwards


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained

Shoulders

- Smith machine press - 4 sets

- Machine shoulder press - 4 sets

- upright rows - 4 sets

- side lateral raises - 4 sets

- front straight bar raises - sets

Triceps

- incline bench skull crushers - 3 sets

- straight bar push downs - 3 sets

- single arm cable extentions - 3 sets

Starting to feel stronger


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello jay, just dropping in. You work hard, it will pay off, I'm sure. Have a nice evening.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Hello jay, just dropping in. You work hard, it will pay off, I'm sure. Have a nice evening.


thanks flubs.... you get back what you put in :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Evening.  Glad you're getting back into the swing of things training wise. :thumbup1:

Still need to catch up at some point hun.  x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keeks said:


> Evening.  Glad you're getting back into the swing of things training wise. :thumbup1:
> 
> Still need to catch up at some point hun.  x


yes beautiful we do!!!

just not enough hours in the day for me lately..

I need to catch up in your journal too.. see how things are going for you

xxx


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> yes beautiful we do!!!
> 
> just not enough hours in the day for me lately..
> 
> ...


Yeah know what you mean, I'm the same, but least we don't get bored eh?!

Same old really, heads up my a$$ with prep, tired, hungry etc, all good fun. 

Well when you get aminute, drop us a text, missed you. x


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Starting to feel stronger


good :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Chest

- Incline press 4 sets

- flat press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

- Decline press 4 sets

Biseps

- Double cable machine curls 3 sets

- Dumbell hammer curls 3 sets

- 21's 2 sets

Feeling stronger today....gear must be kicking in...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Last night trained

Shoulders

- Smith machine press - 4 sets

- Machine shoulder press - 4 sets

- upright rows - 4 sets

- side lateral raises - 4 sets

- front straight bar raises - sets

Traps

- smith machine shrugs - 6 sets

Triceps

- incline bench skull crushers - 3 sets

- straight bar push downs - 3 sets

- Rope push downs - 3 sets


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Good morning. Hope your ok and training's going well.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keeks said:


> Good morning. Hope your ok and training's going well.


Morning hun.. training is going really well...

Im training a mate of mine, looking after his diet, gear etc

So he's pushing me aswel as me pushing him...

Feels good to start seeing improvements...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Morning hun.. training is going really well...
> 
> Im training a mate of mine, looking after his diet, gear etc
> 
> ...


Ahh thats good, good to have that extra push sometimes. Good stuff! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Last night trained

Chest

- Incline press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell fly's 4 sets

- Decline press 4 sets

Biseps

- Double cable machine curls 3 sets

- preacher machine 3 sets

- 21's 2 sets

Really need to clean up my diet now... the guy im prepping is getting leaner by the week and looking much better.. which is making me look much worse and much fatter :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Last night trained
> 
> Chest
> 
> ...


I didn't know you were prepping me :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Last night Trained

Back

- Seated row Machine 4 sets

- Single arm cable pulls 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 4 sets

- straight arm pull down 4 sets

- Wide grip lat pull down 4 sets

- close grip lat pull downs 4 sets

Abbs

- Hanging leg raises 3 sets

- cable crunches 3 sets

- abb machinene 3 sets

6am today trained

Shoulders

- Smith machine press - 4 sets

- Machine shoulder press - 4 sets

- upright rows - 4 sets

- side lateral raises - 4 sets

- front straight bar raises - sets

Triceps

- incline bench skull crushers - 3 sets

- straight bar push downs - 3 sets

- Rope push downs - 3 sets


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Now ya talking:thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Got up at 5.30 this morning.. to go gym then realised its rest day :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

6am trained

Chest

- Incline press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets

- flat press 4 sets

- cable fly's 4 sets

Biseps

- Double cable machine curls 3 sets

- preacher curls 3 sets

- 21's 2 sets


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

training going well bro,got some arms and pecs later too,cant wait.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> training going well bro,got some arms and pecs later too,cant wait.


Yea Mal strength is coming back, and size... im starting to enjoy it again... instead of feeling like a chore..

Hows things with you mate/ diet? gear? whats your plans


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Yea Mal strength is coming back, and size... im starting to enjoy it again... instead of feeling like a chore..
> 
> Hows things with you mate/ diet? gear? whats your plans


glad to hear that mate,are you being coached atm? im basically same as you bro,smashing back and

legs as much as poss,legs are starting to grow now,but still need to add more size.

Ive ,made some great gains lately in terms of muscle size than ive done in the last year or so..

so over the next 6-7 months hopfully can keep growing,plan is port Talbot next year jay or

nabba following that,trouble is my hols are end july/aug and its so close to port Talbot?

but its a long way off to be worrying anyhows...are you going to do a show next year?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> glad to hear that mate,are you being coached atm? im basically same as you bro,smashing back and
> 
> legs as much as poss,legs are starting to grow now,but still need to add more size.
> 
> ...


Nice 1.. keep growing..

Ive been back on cycle last 3 weeks.. strength and size is kicking back in.!! I had a word with my coach last night, and he is now going to put me through a bulk!! so im a bit excited now lol.

I want to compete next year... so I will see how this bulk goes, then decide which show im doing..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good to see you have some fire in ya belly and enjoying it mate.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good to see you have some fire in ya belly and enjoying it mate.


cheers mate... its good to be back..


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just got my new bulk diet off my coach!!! ffs!!!!!!

Meal 1 would fill me up for the day... its going to be tuff.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Just got my new bulk diet off my coach!!! ffs!!!!!!
> 
> Meal 1 would fill me up for the day... its going to be tuff.


Get it down ya


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yesterday trained Trained Legs

- Hack squat 5 sets

- leg press 4 sets

- Romanian dead lifts 4 sets

- leg extentions 5

- standing ham curls 3 sets

- seated ham curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises 6 sets

6am today trained

Back

- Seated row Machine 4 sets

- Single arm cable pulls 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 4 sets

- straight arm pull down 4 sets

- Wide grip lat pull down 4 sets

- close grip lat pull downs 4 sets

Traps

- smith machine shrugs 6 sets.

Im posponing new diet for a bit... will just be slightly increasing carbs for now..


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Had a chat with coach last night about new diet.... it is a large jump in food consumption from what Ive been eating!

So im going to build it up over a month!!!

Its bloody expensive too!!! My kids may have to starve for me to do this diet..


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Wednesday trained

Shoulders

- Smith machine press - 4 sets

- Machine shoulder press - 4 sets

- upright rows - 4 sets

- side lateral raises - 4 sets

- front straight bar raises - sets

Traps

- smith machine shrugs - 6 sets

Triceps

- incline bench skull crushers - 3 sets

- straight bar push downs - 3 sets

- Rope push downs - 3 sets

Today trained

Chest

- Incline press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets

- flat press 4 sets

- cable fly's 4 sets

Biseps

- Double cable machine curls 3 sets

- preacher curls 3 sets

- 21's 2 sets.

Now ramming as much breakfast down me as I can..


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Legs

- squat 5 sets

- leg press 4 sets

- Romanian dead lifts 4 sets

- leg extentions 5

- standing ham curls 3 sets

- seated ham curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises 6 sets


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Trained 6am

Back

- Seated row Machine 4 sets

- Single arm cable pulls 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 4 sets

- straight arm pull down 4 sets

- Wide grip lat pull down 4 sets

- close grip lat pull downs 4 sets

Abbs

- sit up crunches 3 sets of 20 reps

- cable crunches 3 sets of 20 reps

- abb macine 3 sets of 20 reps

Used a new pre workout pump supplement this morning, and Im still fckin flying!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Used a new pre workout pump supplement this morning, and Im still fckin flying!


what was it?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> what was it?


My source has his own supplements, NFG..


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

6am trained

Chest

- Incline press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets

- flat press 4 sets

- cable fly's 4 sets

Biseps

- Double cable machine curls 3 sets

- preacher curls 3 sets

- 21's 2 sets


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Last night trained

Shoulders

- Smith machine press - 4 sets

- Machine shoulder press - 4 sets

- upright rows - 4 sets

- side lateral raises - 4 sets

- front straight bar raises - sets

Triceps

- incline bench skull crushers - 3 sets

- straight bar push downs - 3 sets

- Rope push downs - 3 sets

30 mins cardio


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Morning. Training still going well then?! :thumbup1:

Have a good day. x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keeks said:


> Morning. Training still going well then?! :thumbup1:
> 
> Have a good day. x


Yes honey.. just struggling with bulking diet.. x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Not been in to update much lately.... been very busy!! but training is going well.. Diet isnt 100% but its off season anyway!

I started using dbol with my cycle at the begining of the week... and my strength has shot up!! I havent used dbol for years, so im very happy with them so far..

Yesterday morning trained,

Chest

- Incline press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets

- flat press 4 sets

- cable fly's 4 sets

Biseps

- Double cable machine curls 3 sets

- preacher curls 3 sets

- 21's 2 sets..

Today will be legs


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yesterday trained

Back

- Seated row Machine 4 sets

- Single arm cable pulls 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 4 sets

- straight arm pull down 4 sets

- Wide grip lat pull down 4 sets

- close grip lat pull downs 4 sets

Traps

- smith machine shrugs 6 sets.

Today trained

legs

- Hack squat 5 sets

- leg press 4 sets

- Romanian dead lifts 4 sets

- leg extentions 5

- standing ham curls 3 sets

- seated ham curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises 6 sets

Im getting lots of nose bleeds, I think this is from the dbol.. last year I was getting them from oxy's


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Im getting lots of nose bleeds, I think this is from the dbol.. last year I was getting them from oxy's


well done bp is high reduce dose or get celery seed down ya


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> well done bp is high reduce dose or get celery seed down ya


I will ride the storm lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I will ride the storm lol


ride the storm :lol: :rockon:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

New year fresh start... time to stop being lazy and start logging things again..

Saturday trained

Shoulders

- Smith machine press - 4 sets

- Machine shoulder press - 4 sets

- upright rows - 4 sets

- side lateral raises - 4 sets

- front straight bar raises - sets

Triceps

- incline bench skull crushers - 3 sets

- straight bar push downs - 3 sets

- Rope push downs - 3 sets

Sunday did 35 minutes cardio, incline power walk..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> New year fresh start... time to stop being lazy and start logging things again..
> 
> Saturday trained
> 
> ...


good good time to hit it hard now yeh J


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> good good time to hit it hard now yeh J


yeah.. wont be competing in the NABBA.. Just spend some time growing now.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> yeah.. wont be competing in the NABBA.. Just spend some time growing now.


tidy so what ya cycling now then


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> tidy so what ya cycling now then


im cruising on 1ml of andropen per week.. not sure what blast im going to do yet..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> im cruising on 1ml of andropen per week.. not sure what blast im going to do yet..


Ive got 4 weeks left of my cycle then it's a cruise for me


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Ive got 4 weeks left of my cycle then it's a cruise for me


 I got some really good mec-tec tren im going to use on my blast, just not sure what im putting with it yet


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I got some really good mec-tec tren im going to use on my blast, just not sure what im putting with it yet


still cutting then? well you know what i'm running next but going to add more equipoise


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> still cutting then? well you know what i'm running next but going to add more equipoise


No mate, this is a longer ester.... my source has been using it and has banged on alot of size with it


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

So Jay how the hell are you doing?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> No mate, this is a longer ester.... my source has been using it and has banged on alot of size with it


sounds good then


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How's things stranger? All ok at home? Training? Diet? Normal bowel movements? Etc? Lol.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey guys, @liam0810 @suprakill14 Just plodding along.. lifes been very busy for me lately... im not competing in the NABBA in may, Ive got to spend some time and money on the property that I let out. Im just going to try and do a bit of GROWING!! and maybe compete at the end of the year.

Hows things with you guys? whats your plans for this year?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Last night trained

Chest

- Incline press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets

- flat press 4 sets

- cable fly's 4 sets

Biseps

- Double cable machine curls 3 sets

- preacher curls 3 sets

- 21's 2 sets


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Hey guys, @liam0810 @suprakill14 Just plodding along.. lifes been very busy for me lately... im not competing in the NABBA in may, Ive got to spend some time and money on the property that I let out. Im just going to try and do a bit of GROWING!! and maybe compete at the end of the year.
> 
> Hows things with you guys? whats your plans for this year?


Take the year off competing mate, get bigger, sort the house and come back bigger and better next year.

Things are ok for me, i've found a nice girl so i've managed to dodge the aids for a while now, work seems to be picking up as was really quiet from like October and competing in September at the UKBFF qualifier in Leeds. Scott sent all my new plans through yesterday and wants me to put on 2 stone in 4 weeks! i'd be happy with a stone!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> Take the year off competing mate, get bigger, sort the house and come back bigger and better next year.
> 
> Things are ok for me, i've found a nice girl so i've managed to dodge the aids for a while now, work seems to be picking up as was really quiet from like October and competing in September at the UKBFF qualifier in Leeds. Scott sent all my new plans through yesterday and wants me to put on 2 stone in 4 weeks! i'd be happy with a stone!


2 stone in 4 weeks ffs!!! well im sure you will in at the leeds! you made you mark in your first show.

Yeah its about time you kept your c0ck in one hole for a bit:lol: you tart..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Take the year off competing mate, get bigger, sort the house and come back bigger and better next year.
> 
> Things are ok for me, i've found a nice girl so i've managed to dodge the aids for a while now, work seems to be picking up as was really quiet from like October and competing in September at the UKBFF qualifier in Leeds. Scott sent all my new plans through yesterday and wants me to put on 2 stone in 4 weeks! i'd be happy with a stone!


2 stone in 4 weeks... This will be interesting to see 

Good luck with your new goals @Jay.32 :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> 2 stone in 4 weeks ffs!!! well im sure you will in at the leeds! you made you mark in your first show.
> 
> Yeah its about time you kept your c0ck in one hole for a bit:lol: you tart..


if i gain a stone i'll be pleased. I'm starting insulin and test and a few orals tonight so i think i could hit over a stone but might be quite watery!

Leeds is going to be a harder show and also i'm moving up to inter under 90's so its going to be tought but i'll bring the best package i can. I've had a slack 6 months since i won my last show so now its game time!

Yep i'm keeping it in one place but how come as soon as you start behaving they all come out of the woodwork?! where were they a couple months ago the tw4ts? haha!

You been surfing recently or is it a little too chilly for you?



Yumms said:


> 2 stone in 4 weeks... This will be interesting to see
> 
> Good luck with your new goals @Jay.32 :thumbup1:


Its gonna be intersting seeing me bloat up like a balloon haha


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> if i gain a stone i'll be pleased. I'm starting insulin and test and a few orals tonight so i think i could hit over a stone but might be quite watery!
> 
> Leeds is going to be a harder show and also i'm moving up to inter under 90's so its going to be tought but i'll bring the best package i can. I've had a slack 6 months since i won my last show so now its game time!
> 
> ...


I have visions now... :laugh:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yumms said:


> I have visions now... :laugh:


Visions will probably be reality soon haha


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks @Yumms

@liam0810 I havent been surfing for a while, but im going on saturday... some nice big waves coming in..

I want to have a go insulin but a bit scared of the stuff... we need to have a chat so you can advise me on it. :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> thanks @Yumms
> 
> @liam0810 I havent been surfing for a while, but im going on saturday... some nice big waves coming in..
> 
> I want to have a go insulin but a bit scared of the stuff... we need to have a chat so you can advise me on it. :thumbup1:


email me mate and we'll chat think you've got it


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Last night trained Trained Legs

- Hack squat 5 sets

- leg press 4 sets

- Romanian dead lifts 4 sets

- leg extentions 5

- standing ham curls 3 sets

- seated ham curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises 6 sets


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Last night trained trained

Back

- Seated row Machine 4 sets

- Single arm cable pulls 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 4 sets

- straight arm pull down 4 sets

- Wide grip lat pull down 4 sets

- close grip lat pull downs 4 sets

Traps

- smith machine shrugs 6 sets.

feeling strong last night, shrugged 240


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Another good session Jay :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yumms said:


> Another good session Jay :thumb:


Yes.. cheers Yumms..

hows things with you?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Yes.. cheers Yumms..
> 
> hows things with you?


Good thanks. Enjoying my new Upper and Lower body routine. Really feeling it in the legs 

How things with you?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yumms said:


> Good thanks. Enjoying my new Upper and Lower body routine. Really feeling it in the legs
> 
> How things with you?


Not bad... getting all the xmas growth off lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Saturday I trained

Shoulders

- Smith machine press - 4 sets

- Machine shoulder press - 4 sets

- upright rows - 4 sets

- side lateral raises - 4 sets

- front straight bar raises - sets

Triceps

- incline bench skull crushers - 3 sets

- straight bar push downs - 3 sets

- Rope push downs - 3 sets

Tonight will be cheat & biseps


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Last night trained

Chest

- Incline press 4 sets

- Incline dumbell press 4 sets

- flat press 4 sets

- cable fly's 4 sets

Biseps

- Double cable machine curls 3 sets

- preacher curls 3 sets

- 21's 2 sets


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In for the pics!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> In for the pics!!


Go in the team taffy thread mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Go in the team taffy thread mate


FFS :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

You're looking in top shape :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yumms said:


> You're looking in top shape :thumbup1:


These are not recent pics yumms... but im pulling it back now ready for summer lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yesterday trained Trained Legs

- Hack squat 5 sets

- leg press 4 sets

- Romanian dead lifts 4 sets

- leg extentions 5

- standing ham curls 3 sets

- seated ham curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises 6 sets


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Yesterday trained Trained Legs
> 
> - Hack squat 5 sets
> 
> ...


Plenty done there mate!!

Enjoy shítting today


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Plenty done there mate!!
> 
> Enjoy shítting today


I nearly shat myself doing the leg press last night.... it was a close one :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> I nearly shat myself doing the leg press last night.... it was a close one :lol:


So it was either a turtle head or near on prolapse :lol:


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Yesterday trained Trained Legs
> 
> - Hack squat 5 sets
> 
> ...


What weight did you use for the sets?

I trained legs last night for the first time since November, and ran out of steam at hack squats. After squats, leg curl, leg extension


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

grant hunter said:


> What weight did you use for the sets?
> 
> I trained legs last night for the first time since November, and ran out of steam at hack squats. After squats, leg curl, leg extension


Lol Grant I dont log weight because im a lazy cnut... but I will make a point from now of starting to log them :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> These are not recent pics yumms... but im pulling it back now ready for summer lol


Still awesome hehe


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Lol Grant I dont log weight because im a lazy cnut... but I will make a point from now of starting to log them :thumb:


haha thats so funny you just said that. i just had a discussion with Mogy who also said he couldnt be ****d doing a journal and i agreed including that i was a lazy barstwerd.so you cant be that lazy to have made the effort to log your journey

i am only asking just basicly to see how you train etc......if its hassle just leave it


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

grant hunter said:


> haha thats so funny you just said that. i just had a discussion with Mogy who also said he couldnt be ****d doing a journal and i agreed including that i was a lazy barstwerd.so you cant be that lazy to have made the effort to log your journey
> 
> i am only asking just basicly to see how you train etc......if its hassle just leave it


Im busy at work now mate... stay subbed and I will stop being lazy and start logging weights :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Saturday I trained

Shoulders

- Smith machine press - 10x60kg, 10x100kg, 10x100kg, 8x110kg

- Machine shoulder press - 4 sets not sure of weight, old machine

- upright rows - 10x30kg, 10x40kg, 8x50kg 8x50kg

- side dumbell lateral raises - 10x30kg, 10x40kg, 10x40kg 10x40kg

- front straight bar raises - sets 10x12.5, 4 sets

Triceps

- incline bench skull crushers - 10x30kg 10x40kg 10x50kg

- straight bar push downs - forgot what weight, but did 3 sets, and worked up top full rack.

- Rope push downs - 3 sets 10x30kg 10x35kg 10x40kg


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Saturday I trained
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> ...


do you mind not putting up weights now some of us aren't as strong as that  .........impressive weights there:thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi mate,you should give dbell sculls a crack sometime,really isolate and destroy

Them...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> do you mind not putting up weights now some of us aren't as strong as that  .........impressive weights there:thumbup1:


Cheers Dai.. but im still not hitting my pb's

Hows things mate? message my phone


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Cheers Dai.. but im still not hitting my pb's


a ffs :wacko:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> Hi mate,you should give dbell sculls a crack sometime,really isolate and destroy
> 
> Them...


Used to do these Mal... will definatly chuck them in again for a change..

Hows things with you @mal


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Some great numbers mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Some great numbers mate


cheers Rob...

I was actually feeling a bit insecure about them weights lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Used to do these Mal... will definatly chuck them in again for a change..
> 
> Hows things with you @mal


Good mate plodding on as usual...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> Good mate plodding on as usual...


Looking very good and large in avi :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I was actually feeling a bit insecure about them weights lol


wtf, give over


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> wtf, give over


X2

:lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Looking very good and large in avi :thumbup1:


Ive added some mass but keeping bodyweight the same,which is

Hard,im same weight as last year but alot bigger,replacing fat with

Lbm :lol: good pressing strength bro:thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> cheers Rob...
> 
> I was actually feeling a bit insecure about them weights lol


You'll hit your PBs :thumbup:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Last night trained

CHEST

- Incline press

10x60

10x100

10x120

9x120

- Incline dumbell

10X70

10X85

10X85

10X85

- flat press machine

10x80

10x90

8x100

8x100

- cable fly's

10x70

10x80

10x80

10x80

Biseps

- Double cable machine curls

10x60

10x70

10x80

- 2 sets of 21's using 12.5 short bar.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

what weight are you at now J ?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I dont think you have to worry about numbers lol

120kg on inc pressmg:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> what weight are you at now J ?


14.2


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yumms said:


> I dont think you have to worry about numbers lol
> 
> 120kg on inc pressmg:


Thanks yums x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yesterday trained Trained Legs

- Hack squat

10x40

10x80

10x120

10x120

10x120

- leg press 4 sets

10x120

10x160

10x200

10x200

- weighted lunges

16x20

16x20

16x20

16x20

- leg extentions

10x65

10x75

10x80

10x80

10x80

- seated ham curls

4 sets not sure of weight.

- standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 180 reps. Gives an awsome burn

- 30 mins cardio

Today trained abbs

- Abb maccine

3 sets of 20 reps

- cable crunch

3 sets of 20 reps

- leg raises

3 sets of 20 reps

- hanging leg raises

3 sets of 20 reps

- weighted seated leg tucks

3 sets of 20 reps

35 mins cardio


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice leg session mate was that you taking it easy with all those sets and reps


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Nice leg session mate was that you taking it easy with all those sets and reps


lol what do you mean Dai?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> lol what do you mean Dai?


well I'm hitting those weights to


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> well I'm hitting those weights to


I cant go to heavy on legs, because of my lower back problem.. I can slowly build the weight up!! but I have to do it very slowly mate..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I cant go to heavy on legs, because of my lower back problem.. I can slowly build the weight up!! but I have to do it very slowly mate..


a right well funny enough that makes both of us


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Started my blast today, Tren and deca..... cant wait to start growing again....


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Saturday I trained

Shoulders

- Smith machine press - 10x60kg, 10x100kg, 10x100kg, 8x110kg

- Machine shoulder press - 4 sets not sure of weight, old machine

- upright rows - 10x30kg, 10x40kg, 8x50kg 8x50kg

- side dumbell lateral raises - 10x30kg, 10x40kg, 10x40kg 10x40kg

- front straight bar raises - sets 10x12.5, 4 sets

Triceps

- incline bench skull crushers - 10x30kg 10x40kg 10x50kg

- straight bar push downs - forgot what weight, but did 3 sets, and worked up top full rack.

- Rope push downs - 3 sets 10x30kg 10x35kg 10x40kg

Her indoors joined a new Gym.. DW Fitness so I had a free day pass.

After doing shoulders & triceps. I did cardio, then had a swim, steam room and jacuzzi..

Felt great after..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> 10x35kg 10x40kg
> 
> Her indoors joined a new Gym.. DW Fitness so I had a free day pass.
> 
> ...


My mrs is thinking of joining my gym to training with me soon but I think it's more to keep an eye on me thou


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> My mrs is thinking of joining my gym to training with me soon but I think it's more to keep an eye on me thou


Definatly!!! :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Definatly!!! :laugh:


yeh I know :laugh:

so whats been going on J ?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I know :laugh:
> 
> so whats been going on J ?


Not alot mate... quiet weekend with the kids... my misses nan died yesterday... so its a bit miserable in my house at the moment..

Training wise, feeling good and strong..

How about you mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Not alot mate... quiet weekend with the kids... my misses nan died yesterday... so its a bit miserable in my house at the moment..
> 
> Training wise, feeling good and strong..
> 
> How about you mate


sorry about the bad news mate give a mrs a cwtch from me good to hear ya back and strong.

I'm good mate as you know I hit he gym yesterday and was quite happy my strength is still good but these new hours at work are going to kill me I swear but constant bulk I think now i'll be natty soon :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Last night trained

CHEST

- Incline press

10x60

10x100

10x120

9x120

- Incline dumbell

10X70

10X85

10X85

10X85

- flat press machine

10x80

10x90

8x100

8x100

- cable fly's

10x70

10x80

10x80

10x80

Biseps

- Double cable machine curls

10x60

10x70

10x80

- single arm cable curls

3 sets not sure of weight.

- lying cable straight bar curls

3 sets not sure of weight.



Pic taken last night, at the start of my blast. Looking pretty ****ty I know!! will hopefully turn this around soon.

And sorry about that cheesy grin with my eyes closed :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

thats your sex face isn't ? :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> thats your sex face isn't ? :laugh:


 :lol: :laugh:

**** off lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: :laugh:
> 
> **** off lol


:laugh:....good session anyway mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Not alot mate... quiet weekend with the kids... my misses nan died yesterday... so its a bit miserable in my house at the moment..
> 
> Training wise, feeling good and strong..
> 
> How about you mate


Ahh sorry to hear that, hope you're all ok.

Looking good anyway. :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Looking good jay


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yumms said:


> Looking good jay


Thanks yumm...

needs lots of improvement now..


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yesterday trained Trained Legs

- Hack squat

10x40

10x80

10x120

10x120

10x120

- leg press 4 sets

10x120

10x160

10x200

10x200

- weighted lunges

16x20

16x20

16x20

16x20

- leg extentions

10x65

10x75

10x80

10x80

10x80

- seated ham curls

4 sets not sure of weight.

- standing calve raises, 40 reps 5 second break, 20 reps 5 second break, continue until 180 reps. Gives an awsome burn

- 30 mins cardio

Today trained abbs

- Abb maccine

3 sets of 20 reps

- cable crunch

3 sets of 20 reps

- leg raises

3 sets of 20 reps

- hanging leg raises

3 sets of 20 reps

- weighted seated leg tucks

3 sets of 20 reps

35 mins cardio


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I was very upset yesterday..

I just jabbed my test with no probs, then when trying to jab my tren, the barrel just wouldnt push down!! until it popped off the pin and sprayed everywhere including straight in my fckin eye ( stung like a b!tch)

but the worse part of all, was wasting 2ml of tren!!! it almost brought me to tears!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I was very upset yesterday..
> 
> I just jabbed my test with no probs, then when trying to jab my tren, the barrel just wouldnt push down!! until it popped off the pin and sprayed everywhere including straight in my fckin eye ( stung like a b!tch)
> 
> but the worse part of all, was wasting 2ml of tren!!! it almost brought me to tears!!


 mg: ......


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai, I went cold turkeymg:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Dai, I went cold turkeymg:


 :lol: ...I always thought the same not log ago thinks please don't please don't I can't afford to lose 2ml


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Last thursday trained back & traps.. friday my abscess in my tooth came back!! didnt have any sleep friday or satuday night. also being in so much pain, had fcked my diet up!!! only managed to eat small amounts of crap!! I managed to get a few hours sleep last night, so not feeling as week today..

Diet & training back on track today.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Last thursday trained back & traps.. friday my abscess in my tooth came back!! didnt have any sleep friday or satuday night. also being in so much pain, had fcked my diet up!!! only managed to eat small amounts of crap!! I managed to get a few hours sleep last night, so not feeling as week today..
> 
> Diet & training back on track today.


owch!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh heck, get well soon!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Oh heck, get well soon!


cheeks show @Jay.32 ya new leggins he will soon cherp up


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> cheeks show @Jay.32 ya new leggins he will soon cherp up


 :wub:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> cheeks show @Jay.32 ya new leggins he will soon cherp up


Cos he's into leggings?! :confused1: :lol: Secret fashion guru. :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keeks said:


> Cos he's into leggings?! :confused1: :lol: Secret fashion guru. :lol:


love leggings on you misses...x


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Use luer lock syringes mate.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Cos he's into leggings?! :confused1:


no just stating the obv :wink:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Use luer lock syringes mate.


???


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> ???


Luer locks are syringes that you screw the needle onto so no ammount of pushing will make the needle pop off and you lose your gear mate.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Luer locks are syringes that you screw the needle onto so no ammount of pushing will make the needle pop off and you lose your gear mate.


cheers Kie...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

John Andrew said:


> Well done mate,
> 
> Its all a learning curve and competition is the best school. The only losers are those that do not try! Next time you will be bigger, better prepared, know your routine better.
> 
> ...


Cheers John


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Shoulders & triceps tonight, my fave training sesh...


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Id be in therapy if I lost 2ml of tren. 

I get my missus to help me if the plunger is really hard to push down, I hold the barrel and pin thing in place, luer locks are a better way though as Supra said.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

LeVzi said:


> Id be in therapy if I lost 2ml of tren.
> 
> I get my missus to help me if the plunger is really hard to push down, I hold the barrel and pin thing in place, luer locks are a better way though as Supra said.


Ive come to terms with it now..

It was a very sad loss.. R.I.P. 2ml tren


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Monday trained,

Shoulders

- Smith machine press - 10x60kg, 10x100kg, 10x100kg, 8x110kg

- Machine shoulder press - 4 sets not sure of weight, old machine

- upright rows - 10x30kg, 10x40kg, 8x50kg 8x50kg

- side dumbell lateral raises - 10x30kg, 10x40kg, 10x40kg 10x40kg

- front straight bar raises - sets 10x12.5, 4 sets

Triceps

- standing skull crushers - 10x30kg 10x40kg 10x40kg

- straight bar push downs - forgot what weight, but did 3 sets, and worked up top full rack.

- Rope push downs - 3 sets 10x30kg 10x35kg 10x40kg

Yesterday went to a funeral and drank excessive amounts of alcohol!! feel like sh!t today


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Yesterday went to a funeral and drank excessive amounts of alcohol!! feel like sh!t today


hope it was a good send off


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> hope it was a good send off


Yes mate, very sad..

It was her in doors nan. They are Italian, so I spent most of the day get a kiss on both cheeks by all the Italian's.. I was fckin covered in lipstick lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate, very sad..
> 
> It was her in doors nan. They are Italian, so I spent most of the day get a kiss on both cheeks by all the Italian's.. I was fckin covered in lipstick lol


yeh I remember you said it was the nan, well it's ok being covered in lipstick but were they fit is the question?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I remember you said it was the nan, well it's ok being covered in lipstick but were they fit is the question?


there was a few nice ones!!! and a few scarey ones... and a few males kissing me on both cheeks, some of the males looked like mafia, so I didnt complain lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> , some of the males looked like mafia, so I didnt complain lol


fook


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Didnt train last night.... my tooth is causing agonising pain... spent last night on the sofa grinning after taking 2 tramadol...

Got go dentist today to get more antibiotics.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Didnt train last night.... my tooth is causing agonising pain... spent last night on the sofa grinning after taking 2 tramadol...
> 
> Got go dentist today to get more antibiotics.


no training must be bad...mtfu!!.....joking


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> no training must be bad...mtfu!!.....joking


what does mtfu mean lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> what does mtfu mean lol


man the fcuk up :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> man the fcuk up :laugh:


pmsl im a big baby Dai lol.. Just dropped a couple more tramadol..... I should be floating like a butterfly soon :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> pmsl im a big baby Dai lol.. Just dropped a couple more tramadol..... I should be floating like a butterfly soon :laugh:


:laugh:...I don't blame ya to be honest


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just popped in to see how your doing...

Hope you get that tooth sorted sooner rather than later


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yumms said:


> Just popped in to see how your doing...
> 
> Hope you get that tooth sorted sooner rather than later


Thanks yum s

Last night trained chest & biseps...

My birthday today, so no gym..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks yum s
> 
> Last night trained chest & biseps...
> 
> My birthday today, so no gym..


have a good one mate.....40th yeh?....:laugh:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Happy birthday! Have a lovely day! :beer: xxx


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks guys.... @Dai Jones 38 lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks guys.... @Dai Jones 38 lol


still looking good anyway


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> still looking good anyway


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I look 28 don't I dai


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I look 28 don't I dai


wouldn't go that far mate :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Thanks yum s
> 
> Last night trained chest & biseps...
> 
> My birthday today, so no gym..


Awesome happy birthday 21 again eh?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Been a busy manic weekend...

Saturday trained Back and traps... last night trained legs..

Tonight is shoulders 7 triceps


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Been a busy manic weekend...
> 
> Saturday trained Back and traps... last night trained legs..
> 
> Tonight is shoulders 7 triceps


shoulders for me to


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi guys...all good in the hood.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> Hi guys...all good in the hood.


hey mal , im good you?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Mal hows things mate?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Last night trained

Shoulders

- Smith machine press - 10x60kg, 10x100kg, 10x100kg, 10x110kg

- Machine shoulder press - 4 sets not sure of weight, old machine

- upright rows - 10x30kg, 10x40kg, 8x50kg 8x50kg

- side dumbell lateral raises - 10x30kg, 10x40kg, 10x40kg 10x40kg

- front straight bar raises - sets 10x12.5, 4 sets

Triceps

- Incline bench skull crushers - 10x30kg 7x50kg 7x50kg

- straight bar push downs - forgot what weight, but did 3 sets, and worked up top full rack.

- single arm cable pull downs - 3 sets 10x25kg 10x30kg 10x35kg

3 weeks into tren, and I have a serious Tren cough!!! really bad at night... only 2 weeks left on tren.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Last night trained

CHEST

- Incline press

10x60

10x100

10x130

6x140

- Incline dumbell

10X70

10X85

10X85

10X85

- incline dumbell press

10x40's

10x42's

10x42's

8x45's

- cable fly's

10x70

10x80

10x80

10x80

Biseps

- Double cable machine curls

10x60

10x70

10x80

- preacher machine

3 sets not sure of weight, old machine

- 21's

2 sets with 15kg straight bar


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I see strength is back to PB's :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> I see strength is back to PB's :thumbup1:


Yes mate, strength is great, but I feel like sh!t on this tren, feel so lathargic, and cough is that bad, ive lost my voice..

2 more weeks left on tren, cant wait to come off it.

Hows things with you mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate, strength is great, but I feel like sh!t on this tren, feel so lathargic, and cough is that bad, ive lost my voice..
> 
> 2 more weeks left on tren, cant wait to come off it.
> 
> Hows things with you mate


yeh always see guys saying tren does not agre with them, I'm ok ish 50/50 mate and training has taken a massive hit not really getting used to these new hours and second week of PCT now but if i keep on missing sessions i'm going to be a skinny mofo


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Find a new routine.... before you lose it all mg:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

you on slin yet jay, nice 140 incline btw:thumbup1: pull your finger out dai!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Find a new routine.... before you lose it all mg:


I'll see :confused1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> you on slin yet jay, nice 140 incline btw:thumbup1: pull your finger out dai!


cheers mal, im in week 3 of my course, I start slin in week 5, looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> you on slin yet jay, nice 140 incline btw:thumbup1: pull your finger out dai!


doing 60 hours and a usual weekend dad stuff, finding it hard at the mo


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> doing 60 hours and a usual weekend dad stuff, finding it hard at the mo


60 hours fawk that sound hard dai!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> 60 hours fawk that sound hard dai!


yeh thank god it's in a office to but anyway I'll get round it got to keep my gains


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yesterday trained

Back

- Seated row Machine 4 sets

- Single arm cable pulls 4 sets

- bent over barbell rows 4 sets

- straight arm pull down 4 sets

- Wide grip lat pull down 4 sets

- close grip lat pull downs 4 sets

Traps

- smith machine shrugs 6 sets.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Yesterday trained
> 
> Back
> 
> ...


weights?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> weights?


I know I know... Im being a lazy cnut


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I know I know... Im being a lazy cnut


yep


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

140kg incline bench press. Fcuking hell mate!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> 140kg incline bench press. Fcuking hell mate!


Yes mate strength is back.... I will also be trying slin in the next week or 2.... will hopefully grow like fck off it!

Hows thing your end mate?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Yes mate strength is back.... I will also be trying slin in the next week or 2.... will hopefully grow like fck off it!
> 
> Hows thing your end mate?


Hoe are you running slin mate?

rubbish my end mate I've lost all interest on training due to crashing coming off cycle and been ill 2 weeks.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hoe are you running slin mate?
> 
> rubbish my end mate I've lost all interest on training due to crashing coming off cycle and been ill 2 weeks.


I feel your pain mate... thats what happened to me after competeing... @Bad Alan has put a little plan together for me with the slin... he's been a great help.. 4iu's before training and 8iu's after etc.

whats your plans now mate?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Not been updating this week... been very busy with work..

Last night trained legs, trained abbs at 6am this morning.. Will be training back & traps tonight, with some cardio


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> I feel your pain mate... thats what happened to me after competeing... @Bad Alan has put a little plan together for me with the slin... he's been a great help.. 4iu's before training and 8iu's after etc.
> 
> whats your plans now mate?


Just gonna cruise for another 4 weeks mate then reassess from there.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Wednesdy did back & traps. with 30 mins cardio

Tonight will be shoulders & triceps


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Tonight will be shoulders & triceps


will you be putting ya weights up :sneaky2: .....


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

will try mate... dont have much time at the mo lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> will try mate... dont have much time at the mo lol


yeh tuff at the top isn't it


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh tuff at the top isn't it


pmsl


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Jay.32 said:


> I was blasting and cruising for 18 months before comp.. and it was a long blast up to the comp.. so Ive come off now, and staing off for atleast 6 months.
> 
> Im just going to eat well and train hard.. My body really needs the break from gear mate.


Out of interest mate what was your longest blast and cruise time?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

M82000 said:


> Out of interest mate what was your longest blast and cruise time?


it was probably that 18 months mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Saturday trained

Shoulders

- Smith machine press - 10x60kg, 10x100kg, 10x100kg, 10x110kg

- Machine shoulder press - 4 sets not sure of weight, old machine

- upright rows - 10x30kg, 10x40kg, 8x50kg 8x50kg

- side dumbell lateral raises - 10x30kg, 10x40kg, 10x40kg 10x40kg

- front straight bar raises - sets 10x12.5, 4 sets

Triceps

- Incline bench skull crushers - 10x30kg 7x50kg 7x50kg

- straight bar push downs - forgot what weight, but did 3 sets, and worked up top full rack.

- single arm cable pull downs - 3 sets 10x25kg 10x30kg 10x35kg

last friday was the last jab of tren, thank fck! the sides were killing me.

I will be starting inslin on friday, looking forward to seeing the results from this.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

how bad was the tren for you? thought you had used tren before?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> how bad was the tren for you? thought you had used tren before?


the cough was bad this time!!! I was jabbing 2ml per time, but was advised in the last couple of weeks of it, to split it up, 1ml twice per week!! that made it much better.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> the cough was bad this time!!! I was jabbing 2ml per time, but was advised in the last couple of weeks of it, to split it up, 1ml twice per week!! that made it much better.


O right I always thought tren cough came from nipping a vein


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:
 

> O right I always thought tren cough came from nipping a vein


No. This time I suffered the cough and felt so lothargic. (lazycnut) lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> No. This time I suffered the cough and felt so lothargic. (lazycnut) lol


going to be interesting with the slin now @mal seemed to like it


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

morning lads,,wus up!...check this vid out..Flex lewis..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/258587-arnold-presenting-flex-212-trophy-funny.html#post4874168


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> morning lads,,wus up!...check this vid out..Flex lewis..
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/258587-arnold-presenting-flex-212-trophy-funny.html#post4874168


I'll have to find it on youtube cuz my work computer will not play the vid


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> I'll have to find it on youtube cuz *my work computer *will not play the vid


need new work computer dai,,rugby this weekend..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> need new work computer dai,,rugby this weekend..


try and tell my work that  ....yeh going to be interesting going to be a close one i think


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> No. This time I suffered the cough and felt so lothargic. (lazycnut) lol


ive had a cough for ages,comes on in the night..horrible..think I have a chest infection..

training looks all good bro.

did you know ukbff are doing two fvcking shows now in stinky town,,****ers! same time

as the barry show in may...out of order,,its taking the p1ss tbh,,all fitness classes, physic etc.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> ive had a cough for ages,comes on in the night..horrible..think I have a chest infection..
> 
> training looks all good bro.
> 
> ...


I know and its £50 to spectate or enter lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> ive had a cough for ages,comes on in the night..horrible..think I have a chest infection..
> 
> training looks all good bro.
> 
> ...


yeh heard all about he change with UKBFF not good


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I know and its £50 to spectate or enter lol


your kidding,i don't get it mate,unless they want a different show in September mainly bbuilding?

they could have kept it apart from the other show by a few weeks though,,,50 to enter,thats all

your prep money gone right there pml.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> your kidding,i don't get it mate,unless they want a different show in September mainly bbuilding?
> 
> they could have kept it apart from the other show by a few weeks though,,,50 to enter,thats all
> 
> your prep money gone right there pml.


yeah the one in may is something to do with Arnold I think?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

or Grand Prix


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> or Grand Prix


wonder if barry will shift its date,i doubt it...theres plenty of competitors around these days

for both I suppose.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> wonder if barry will shift its date,i doubt it...theres plenty of competitors around these days
> 
> for both I suppose.


Im going to watch the Barry show. Are you going this year? could meet up again with a bit more time to chat this year


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> morning lads,,wus up!...check this vid out..Flex lewis..
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/258587-arnold-presenting-flex-212-trophy-funny.html#post4874168


just watched it mate cracking interview best one ever :laugh:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Last night trained chest, decided to change things up... I havent really done flat bench for years. Normally only do incline.

CHEST

Flat bench

10x60

10x100

10x120

10x120

- Incline press

10x60

10x100

10x130

6x140

- cable fly's

10x70

10x80

10x80

10x80

cable fly's lower peck

10x70

10x80

10x80

10x80

Biseps

- Double cable machine curls

10x60

10x80

10x90

decline bench dumbell curls

10x25

10x30

10x30

- 21's

2 sets with 15kg straight bar


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

looking good J


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> looking good J


cheers Dai.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> cheers Dai.. :thumbup1:


what are your thoughts on 21's I see you do them alot


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> what are your thoughts on 21's I see you do them alot


Really good to finish on mate! hell of a pump!

Give them a go for a few weeks Dai, see what you think


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Really good to finish on mate! hell of a pump!
> 
> Give them a go for a few weeks Dai, see what you think


yeh I think i will just started Flex lewis style tricep workout 100reps!! as arms are now lagging, you used Var in prep didn't ya?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I think i will just started Flex lewis style tricep workout 100reps!! as arms are now lagging, you used Var in prep didn't ya?


yeah, all the way through prep


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> yeah, all the way through prep


how did you get on with it? what dose did you use?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> how did you get on with it? what dose did you use?


really well 2x50mg per day.. so 100mg


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> really well 2x50mg per day.. so 100mg


tidy think I'm going to use Var next


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> tidy think I'm going to use Var next


be careful this time


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> be careful this time


yeh I know guna talk to the mrs but it will be a cut so shouldn't really put that much mass on


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

@Jay.32 mate I wouldn't mind a bit of advice.

I'm on cycle and currently bulking. What do you thinks a better split 4 day or 5 day?

Chest biceps

Back

Legs

Shoukdes triceps

(Include 3 days rest)

Or take out biceps and triceps and include an arm day with only 2 days rest?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

J4MES said:


> @Jay.32 mate I wouldn't mind a bit of advice.
> 
> I'm on cycle and currently bulking. What do you thinks a better split 4 day or 5 day?
> 
> ...


James, a good four day split for you

Day 1 - chest & Biseps

Day 2 - rest day

day 3 - Back and traps

Day 4 - legs

Day 5 - shoulders & triceps

day 6&7 rest day

Hope that helps mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Not been updating much... been so busy with work... Got a promotion as Manager on another one of my companies sites. £10k pay rise!! so happy as can be at the moment..

Hopefully start updating this Journal properly next week.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Not been updating much... been so busy with work... Got a promotion as Manager on another one of my companies sites. £10k pay rise!! so happy as can be at the moment..
> 
> Hopefully start updating this Journal properly next week.


10k rise. Fcuking nice mate!!!!!! Bit of good news eh. How's things with everything else. Training. Diet. Home life etc. all well I hope bud.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> 10k rise. Fcuking nice mate!!!!!! Bit of good news eh. How's things with everything else. Training. Diet. Home life etc. all well I hope bud.


Home life is at rock bottom!!!! will be selling house or her buy me out soon.. But Im not letting it get to me anymore!! Ive had enough.

Training is going well, starting slin today.. diet is ok but not 100%

Hows things with you mate?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Home life is at rock bottom!!!! will be selling house or her buy me out soon.. But Im not letting it get to me anymore!! Ive had enough.
> 
> Training is going well, starting slin today.. diet is ok but not 100%
> 
> Hows things with you mate?


Ah sorry to hear that mate. Good that you are not letting it get you down though, everyone gets knocks in life it's how you deal with them that counts 

I'm good mate! Looking fuller again and can't wait for cycle to start in a few weeks.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah sorry to hear that mate. Good that you are not letting it get you down though, everyone gets knocks in life it's how you deal with them that counts
> 
> I'm good mate! Looking fuller again and can't wait for cycle to start in a few weeks.


Good good.. time to pack some size back on now then mate..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> Good good.. time to pack some size back on now then mate..


Yeah that's the plan mate and to surpass my last cycle where I looked the best I ever have.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Last night Trained Legs

- Hack squat 6 sets

- leg press 6 sets

- Romanian dead lifts 4 sets

- leg extentions 5

- standing ham curls 3 sets

- seated ham curls 4 sets

- standing calve raises 6 sets

Started slin last night, all went well.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Last night trained

CHEST

- Incline press

10x60

10x100

10x130

6x140

- Incline dumbell

10X70

10X85

10X85

10X85

- incline dumbell press

10x40's

10x40's

10x40's

10x40's

- cable fly's

10x70

10x80

10x80

10x80

Biseps

- Double cable machine curls

10x60

10x70

10x80

- preacher machine

3 sets not sure of weight, old machine

- 21's

2 sets with 15kg straight bar

Got a great pump from slin ....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thread CLOSED at Jays request


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Thread CLOSED at Jays request


Why did he get banned mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

wtf....who am going to talk sh!t to now


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Why did he get banned mate?


Not my place to say unfortunately mate.


----------

